# I really really really need help please. :(



## bhj867 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ok yes, im a man AHHH lol. I dont even know if im allowed to post on this board, but I really really need help, bad. Ok so here's my problem

Im mixed, half black and half white. my scalp produces it's own oil and will get really oily and straight like white people's hair if I don't wash it. I was always told by my grandmother that the difference between white people's hair and black peoples hair is black people's hair don't produce natural oils like white peoples. (Hence dry kinks) I'm not sure how true that is, but I'm just throwing that out there, something I was always told. 

But yea, I used to straighten my hair all the time, but now I am taking 5000 mcg of biotin a day for a month and my hair is growing like wildfire from basically being buzzed short. (Man I sound girly talking about my hair but I have so many problems with it lol) Anywho, yea Ive been letting it stay curly, and now Im trying really hard to get back to the curl I had when I was a toddler. I'm talking about TIGHT CUUURRLY now lol. It was nuts. It does seem like my hair is getting more straight and thin the older I get, but like you said It might be the damage from straightening it for years and years. Now would that affect the hair follicle itself? Will this correct itself? Ill show you a picture of my hair when I was a toddler. It was nuts. (And yes, my hair used to be red. I have no idea what happened.) 

Also alot of the problem is this: My parents had a bad habit of combing out all my curls to make it as straight as possible for as far back as I can remember. I guess they were trying to keep up with all the billy joe white boys downt the street or something. Or maybe it was just to keep my hair kempt. either way, Im suffering for it now.

My mom and dad on their wedding day 1985. (I have no idea how I came out so light skinned. My dad is really dark)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/1095/0426092001.jpgMy beautiful ruddy curls (at one time) Now my hair is almost black. It literally changed colors when I hit puberty. (my armpit hair is still redish, no lie)





Some of the scary things my parents did to my hair. It's frightening I know. Look at my poor hair wanting to be curly so bad, but is being whipped into submission by constant combing and flat ironing by my parents, and the sad thing is, I continued to do it until last year when I realized that my hair loves being curly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even look mixed in this picture to me. kinda scary.




and me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair is nowhere near what I want it to be. It's still growing kinda slow even with the biotin and it's not as curly as It once was. its more like white people's curls. 











And one more for good measure. This is me in the early-mid 90s when I modeled for JC Penny. It took me forever to find this beast in the photo collection lol_.  OshKosh_ B'Gosh is what I'm modeling I think.






Anyway, I would really appreciate the help.

My main questions.

What can I do to get back my naturally near naps?
What can I do to get my hair to grow faster on top of the biotin?
What is a curl activator and will that help?
My best friend is mixed like me and has amazingly nappy hair. it grows so fast and it is textured almost like carpet. I wish I could get my hair to do that naturally, but it refuses to do anything similar to that anymore, any way I can? He gets it braided up, and it looks amazing.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 4, 2009)

IDK but ur cute LOL

Ok let me try to help so you want your hair to be nappier? If so thats not possible if your hair is already at your natural state.
Cowashing may help it grow faster.....
Curl activator will help define ya curls not make it nappier.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 4, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> IDK but ur cute LOL


 , Yes, you are but--
Increasing texture in your hair...that's a good question. The ladies should be able to chime in and offer some input. Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2009)

It doesn't matter that you're a guy. All are welcome here!

You can try scalp massages to help stimulate growth. As far as going back to tightly curly, I can't answer that. Your curls may tighten up on their own. I think your hair is beautiful. How long have you been taking Biotin? Sometimes it may take 3-4 months before you start seeing a growth spurt, sometimes you'll see that sooner.

Welcome to LHCF. I agree with Msbhaven, you're *very handsome!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2009)

The 5000 mcgs of Biotin should really help with the growth factor.  Also, Up your Water Intake.  

Have you ever thought of using any of the Growth Aids out there like Mega-tek and/or Ovation Cell Theraphy? Both can assist with that.  And since your hair is naturally oily, you shouldn't have a big problem with dryness.

One thing I would also suggest is that you look into "Thickening Shampoos & Conditioning Treatments and/or Volumizing Based Products.  I know Jason has Thickening Products as well as of the other Natural Product Brands.

Since It seems like your hair is going through an overall transformation, you are going to have to work with it for awhile and "let it do its thing" until you get use to the "New You." And then make a real determination of the best products to get you to where you want to be.

But I would definitely look into products that promote Thicker Hair.  They are out there. I see them all the time  HTH's.  

Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 4, 2009)

I heard of Kinky Curly Curling Custard which defines the curls more, maybe you can try that. I also heard here on the boards that people you Knot Today, another product from Kinky Curly, before they use the Curling Custard. Because the custard has a tendency to leave the hair hard after it dries when used alone. BTW, :welcome3:


----------



## nappykat2000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Would amla help? Maybe the experts on ayurveda can chime in.


----------



## msa (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome!

This thread is going to have like a thousand responses I bet. I'm sure you're about to start getting pm's with folks pictures and phone numbers in a minute.



> What can I do to get back my naturally near naps?
> What can I do to get my hair to grow faster on top of the biotin?
> What is a curl activator and will that help?
> My best friend is mixed like me and has amazingly nappy hair. it grows so fast and it is textured almost like carpet. I wish I could get my hair to do that naturally, but it refuses to do anything similar to that anymore, any way I can? He gets it braided up, and it looks amazing.


 

Here's the thing, hair texture changes over our lifetimes. The hair you have as a toddler is usually not the same that you'll have as an adult. I doubt you'll be able to get your hair back to the exact same texture it has a kid. But, it cute either way. Embrace the curls you have now. And there's no reason you can't get yours braided once it's long enough, it'll still look good, just not the same as your friend's.

(This is kind of funny to me because usually folks are envious of those with looser textured hair and here you are wanting the kinky coily stuff. I love it!)

I don't have any advice on increasing your growth, sorry. Sounds like you're doing fine with the biotin anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh Yeah, I was also going to mention "Henna" Treatments as well.  Alot of the Ladies use it as a Conditioner (w/o the Color) to increase Hair Thickness.  You could try that as well as strictly a Conditioning Treatment without allowing the Color to Release.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks ladies *blushing*. 

I've been taking 5000 mcg of biotin for 66 days. (just started second bottle) I just checked lol. So that's a little over two months. 

I never thought of it like I'm transitioning. I completely shaved my head and started regrowing, it almost seems like the follicles themselves are recovering from years of damage. How true would that statement be?


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 4, 2009)

What can I do to get back my naturally near naps?
*Well, if you haven't already stop using heat.  If that doesn't help or if you've already transitioned, this may just be your hair's natural texture. You can enhance your curls, by making sure your hair is moisturized.  Most people's hair has a tendency to change as we age*

What can I do to get my hair to grow faster on top of the biotin?
*Making sure that you stay on top of your nutrition (vitamins, water, healthy food, exercise. Topical growth aids that contain MSM, or sulfur such as Boundless tresses may help as well*

What is a curl activator and will that help?
*Curl activator, which moistly consists of glycerin is a humectant that helps attract moisture.  It may help define your curls, but for my hair it can be a little to heavy and overmoisturizing*

My best friend is mixed like me and has amazingly nappy hair. it grows so fast and it is textured almost like carpet. I wish I could get my hair to do that naturally, but it refuses to do anything similar to that anymore, any way I can? He gets it braided up, and it looks amazing.
*Hmm, the only way you would be able to accomplish this with your hair type is to get a Korean curly perm, or do a really tiny straw set.  I say embrace the hair you have, take care of it, and let it show you what it can do *


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried MTG for a while, because I read somewhere it would work. but the only thing it did was made my hair overly oily, and it smelt like bacon so bad I had to stop using it. I couldn't sleep. Another thing was I would wake up in the morning with VERY bad neck aches and it scared me into quitting the regimine. I thought it was going to give me a brain aneurism or something. lol

I would love to try megatek, but im afraid to put too many chemicals in my hair. It's so thin, I don't want to damage it. what is megatek exactly? I do need to up my water intake though. That might help. lol. My mom thinks my hair is waaay thicker than it used to be, but I dont see it. lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> I tried MTG for a while, because I read somewhere it would work. but the only thing it did was made my hair overly oily, and it smelt like bacon so bad I had to stop using it. I couldn't sleep. Another thing was I would wake up in the morning with VERY bad neck aches and it scared me into quitting the regimine. I thought it was going to give me a brain aneurism or something. lol
> 
> I would love to try megatek, but im afraid to put too many chemicals in my hair. It's so thin, I don't want to damage it. what is megatek exactly? I do need to up my water intake though. That might help. lol. My mom thinks my hair is waaay thicker than it used to be, but I dont see it. lol.


 

Megatek is a horse grooming product that alot of members used last year as a growth aid. Some of us had great results , however a lot of members complained of shedding. You can easily control the shedding by taking garlic pills or using a garlic shampoo. Here's a link to the product:

http://www.smartpakequine.com/Produ...mmc=Shopping.com-_-Shopping Feed-_-NA-_-15091

It smells pretty good (like coconut) and it contains lots of protein. You may want to try that.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 4, 2009)

I have nothing to add to this thread except to say that you are cute!!


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Jul 4, 2009)

First, welcome to the board.

Second, try doing a search here on scab hair.  I'm not natural, I've never transitioned, however, I have seen newly natural ladies on the board complain about scab hair.  I beleive that it effects the curl pattern.  I found a thread that may help you, and if/when you search here you'll see many more threads on the topic:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=10026&highlight=scab+hair


----------



## winnettag (Jul 4, 2009)

msa said:


> Welcome!
> 
> *This thread is going to have like a thousand responses I bet. I'm sure you're about to start getting pm's with folks pictures and phone numbers in a minute.*
> 
> ...


 

  So true!

 I don't have anything else to add, since the ladies have touched on just about everything already, but I agree with MSA: "embrace the curls you have now".

And welcome to the board!


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 4, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> My main questions.
> 
> What can I do to get back my naturally near naps?
> What can I do to get my hair to grow faster on top of the biotin?
> ...



Welcome to the LHCF! Nice pics...

Any curl activator would define your curls and make them a lot tighter. The activator will also leave your hair very well moisturised which would help with the retention. You shouldn't need too much of it though. You can try S-Curl, Wave Nouveau, Hawaiin Silky, etc. I think any one will do but you can experiment to find the one that is the most lightweight.

Biotin does help make the hair a lot thicker. I've only ever used a hair skin and nails vitamin. A lot of the ladies here have also touted a high protein diet and regular exercise to aid with faster hair growth. Co-washing is also highly recommended.

Happy Hair Growing!!


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to say that I love my hubby with all my heart. That being said, you look great! Why in the world would you want to change a thing?

OK, hair. You mentioned that it gets oily. My hubby is white, and I have a mixed niece. I know that oily hair HAS to be treated differently. A lot of what you see used and discussed here will leave you a greasy mess. Unless you also have a moisture issue, I would suggest looking at products that are fortifying and thickening. I think that while your hair could possibly develop a tighter curl pattern naturally, it is highly unlikely. I have never known this to be the case. However, wait until your hair grows a bit to determine what your actual curl pattern is. I have noticed with myself that as my hair grows, the pattern changes. My once all type 4 hair is showing signs of 3c in spots. As you have read, I'm sure this takes patience. I also think you should avoid curl activator in favor of a lightweight, alcohol free gel that you can use to define the curls you have now. Couldn't hurt to try, anyhow. Most importantly, have fun with it!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 4, 2009)

It sounds like you are angry/unhappy being light skinned with silky hair.  You are what you are what you are.  There's no changing that so embrace yourself AS IS.  You likely will not be able to get back the "naps" you had as a child.  A lot of folx texture changes from when they were a baby. Learn to work with the texture you have now, and avoid anymore straightening.

Good luck to you


----------



## Briabiggles (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey there cutie!

I've heard biotin can make some peoples hair grow straighter.  So, taking it may actually be making your curl patter looser.  I would lay off the biotin and just let your hair do it's thing.  Moisturize and seal, eat a balance diet, consider wearing a silk scarf at night (i'm sure you can find something manly!).  Keep it simple.

Good luck!


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 4, 2009)

You should try the link below to the Mixed Chicks site. They make and sell hair products for bi-racials. They also have youtube vids showing how to use their products. The link to their site is below:

http://www.mixedchicks.net/

I would also suggest doing a search on youtube for their vids. 

Here is a link to the Treasured Locks site and the hair care tips for bi-racial hair:

http://www.treasuredlocks.com/biracial-hair-care-guide.html

You can also do a google search on bi-racial hair. There are several sites that discuss care and hairstyles for bi-racial hair.

HTH...


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 4, 2009)

yea, im not too happy being the lightest skinned near white black person in my family but eh lol. I've learned to live with it. I still consider myself black, which wierds some of the other african american friends and family around me, but I don't care what they think anymore. 

(This could go into a crazy intense debate/discussion/mess so let's drop it here lol)

anyway, What exactly is scab hair? I read that some people have 1-3 inches of it, but Im not sure what it is or why you get it.

You ladies are so nice, and really are really helping me out alot.  honest to gods truth, you all are so helpful. 

Oh another question! how long should I take the biotin for? Will the effects of it ever "wear off"?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Oh another question! how long should I take the biotin for? Will the effects of it ever "wear off"?


 
It's a Vitamin/Supplement, So I am not sure what you mean:  _"will the effects ever wear off?"_

I've taken Biotin for years.  IMO:  It's just like any other Vitamin/Supplement. No problems with side effects at all, for Me. 

What effects are you experiencing?  Just curious.


----------



## MummysGirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome! Sorry I can't add anything to what the ladies here have already said.

HHG!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 4, 2009)

OP.. no disrespect; but ummm is this for real??? 
I'm sure the "ladies" of LHCF will be helpful in your pursuit of kinkiness...


----------



## ladylibra (Jul 4, 2009)

OMG you look like my freakin' half-brother!!!  No really.  We have the same black father but my step-mom is white.  And you two are literally hair twins.

Well, that just destroyed the cuteness factor for me.  

I don't even have any good advice.  If you hadn't posted that pic of your parents, I'd SWEAR you were my brother... I'll come post again when I get over the shock...


----------



## SEMO (Jul 4, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> yea, im not too happy being the lightest skinned near white black person in my family but eh lol. I've learned to live with it. I still consider myself black, which wierds some of the other african american friends and family around me, but I don't care what they think anymore.
> 
> (This could go into a crazy intense debate/discussion/mess so let's drop it here lol)
> 
> ...



First, *welcome to the forum. * You are more than welcome here.  We have other male members besides yourself.  

As far as scab hair goes, there's some disagreement about what it is.  But most think of it as something that happens to some people who relax their hair for years and then go natural.  For some, the first few inches of hair still seem to be affected by the chemicals somehow and are often rougher than the person's real texture.

As far as making your hair curlier, I personally find that using Garnier Fructis curl & shine shampoo makes my hair much curlier (with tight curls) than normal.  Also, using a Denman brush (see below), from Sally's beauty supply, while my hair is wet makes my hair more tightly curled.  It might help you too to get the look you want.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 4, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's a Vitamin/Supplement, So I am not sure what you mean:  _"will the effects ever wear off?"_
> 
> I've taken Biotin for years.  IMO:  It's just like any other Vitamin/Supplement. No problems with side effects at all, for Me.
> 
> What effects are you experiencing?  Just curious.



oh no, what I mean is will the hair growth taper off, and stop after taking biotin for too long. No side effects at all on the vitamin.



lol, help wit my kinkiness lol didn't realize what I said till I said it.

HAHA I look like you're half brother? That's nuts.  I knew I had a twin somewhere.

What I find amazing is the Garnier Fructis curl & shine shampoo is what I use now. I live by that stuff. I think I can account alot of my curls now for that shampoo.


----------



## Denise11 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just came in to say that you're really handsome.  And I'm sure you know that already. Lol


----------



## exoticmommie (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Finally Free (Jul 4, 2009)

HI!
:welcome3:
The Ladies Have Been Very Helpful Thus Far!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 4, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> HI!
> :welcome3:
> The Ladies Have Been Very Helpful Thus Far!



OMG, that's horrible.  This isn't my first ride around the mulberry bush. lol.

I do appreciate everyone's help. It's just alot of information to take in at one time, but I'm soaking it in.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 4, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> OMG, that's horrible.  *This isn't my first ride around the mulberry bush. lol.*
> 
> I do appreciate everyone's help. It's just alot of information to take in at one time, but I'm soaking it in.


 
@ The bolded You Go Boy!!!
I know it's a lot to absorb & it'll have your head 
MSA is really great with the newbies. She is very
knowledgeable, honest & straight foward when it 
comes to hair. You may want to pm her.


----------



## alexei (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome. Nothing helpful to add.


----------



## growth2come (Jul 4, 2009)

I would stay away from the straightners for a bit...if I were you. I know from experience they mess up your curls. I am still working with patches of bone straight parts on my head...they dont curl for nothing....cos the hair dresser throught burning my hair straight was a good idea....I think as it grows if you hair is natuarally curly then that will come back and you can slowly snip of the straight bits. Thats what I am doing. (I literally have strands that are half straight and half nappy curly). Then you can throw in some curl activator or try shingling for good measure. Goodluck!


----------



## newflowers (Jul 4, 2009)

I suggest you take a look at the skinbio website and read information about the use of copper peptides as a means to rejuvenate and strengthen hair folicles. These are excellent products that work really well. 

I have three biracial children ranging in ages 30 to 16, so my household has been doing the biracial hair thing for a few decades. The first thing you want to remember is that hair texture changes as you get older, but having straightened your hair for years will also lessen/take away the curl pattern. Both of my girls went through a phase where they had to have straight hair for a couple of years. When they got tired of the work of it, their hair was barely curly at all by itself. After about a year or so, the new growth had returned to something more closely resembling the natural curl pattern. Neither of them are good at taking vitamins, so the biotin should speed up the process for you a bit. 

If you keep working at it, you'll get what you want or very close to it. Please remember that it takes time. You've been taking biotin for a couple of months now; you should begin to see the really positive effects of that very soon as it takes a good three months or so of consistent use. The same if you should try the copper peptides which will strength the folicle. 

Okay - I just checked the skinbio site - the recommendation is to take flazseed oil and 2-4 grams of msm daily in conjunction with the use of copper peptides, and you should begin to see the positive results in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## HairTemptress (Jul 5, 2009)

i wish i had something to say that would be helpful...but im just coming in to say.. your cute * cough*.....


----------



## tkj25 (Jul 5, 2009)

hi bhj, welcome to lchf! great pics  ... glad to see another guy posting in the hair section don't worry you're allowed to post here. the ladies here are amazing, beautiful, funny, saucy, knowledgeable & as you've seen from a few ...   very friendly. (your profile says you're an afghani woman, by the way, lol, you might want to look into that now for your questions:

*oh no, what I mean is will the hair growth taper off, and stop after taking biotin for too long.*

like most supplements, the effects of biotin (i.e. increased growth, smoother, thicker, silkier hair) will last as long as you take it. that's not to say that the hair you've already grown will "change/revert", but once you stop, any "new growth" will taper off towards your normal rate & texture. a healthy, balanced diet (including vitamins/supplements) will allow your hair to grow at its optimal rate/health. my hair grows pretty slowly -- a little over 4 in. a year --  but with supps i get a little over 5 in. i currently take:

nutri 100 (vitamin shoppe multivitamin)
msm 1000 (vitamin shoppe)
b complex 125 (vitamin shoppe)
super biotin 5000 mcg (vitamin shoppe)
silica plus by kal (i buy at vitamin shoppe, it's made by kal)
whey tech protein shake (vitamin shoppe)
marine greens/kelp (from wholefoods)
chlorella (from wholefoods)

*What can I do to get back my naturally near naps? My best friend is mixed like me and has amazingly nappy hair. it grows so fast and it is textured almost like carpet. I wish I could get my hair to do that naturally, but it refuses to do anything similar to that anymore, any way I can? He gets it braided up, and it looks amazing.*

you might not be able to get back the hair you had as a child, or like your friend, but you can definitely learn to take care of & embrace the hair you have now. you gotta work with what you got -- you and your hair will be the happier for it. your hair may not look like your friends', but you can still braid it up once its long enough, and have amazing hair of your own. in addition to the info here, these links might help you with getting your natural curls in tip-top shape:

http://www.biracialhair.org/Welcome.aspx
http://www.naturallycurly.com/

*What is a curl activator and will that help?
*
curl activator is basically a humectant blend of water, glycerine, a bunch of chemicals/preservatives & fragrance, lol. if your hair is naturally oily, you might not need this. but anyways, your hair will tell you whether it likes activator/moisturizers or not. you can buy curl moisturizers or make your own:

my moisture mix recipe:

get a 16 oz spray bottle, fill 1/4 (of the bottle) with wave nouveau finishing lotion, 1/8 veg. glycerin, 1/8 aloe vera juice or gel, 1/2 or rest of bottle with distilled water. shake & go. you can play with the amounts of ingredients if this mix doesn't work for you. drop in some essential oils, castor or jojoba, flax seed gel or fragrance. 

store bought moisture spray/activators recommendations:

african pride braid sheen spray, care free gold, wave nouveau finishing lotion or mist, aubrey organics (ao) primrose tangle & go, ao mandarin magic moisturizing jelly 

but don't stress it too much. it's been my experience that a little cqc (consistent quality care) goes a long way towards achieving your goals -- no matter what your hair type.


----------



## Liege4421 (Jul 5, 2009)

I know you're a guy, but...

Exercising 4-5 times a week will help your hair grow faster and increasing your lean protein intake (I tell everyone this).  You are more likely to already be doing this, but if you're not, you should start.  You will be amazed at how much faster your hair will grow.  Just adding two eggs to your breakfast, or adding a few extra pieces of chicken breast with your lunch will work wonders for your hair growth.  

Your JC Penny picture is super adorable!


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 5, 2009)

Funny thread!   The ladies here have given great advice.  I agree with the poster who said if you've already got oily hair, you wanna be careful with using some of the things we use here.  I think the suggestions on scab hair, mixed hair and the mixed sites will be good.  You've got great curls.  

And, you were right about the MTG...it's got a heavy does of sulphur which makes you detox heavily if you take too much at one time.  I've had major, relentless headaches from it when it was used too often or in too large of an amount.  Your neck aches were probably a detox sign.  

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## Libra08 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have nothing of significance to add to this post other than thanks for the eye candy


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jul 5, 2009)

No words of advice, but do feel free to post pics of your progress!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes I will definitely post pictures of progress.

So what would everybody agree my hair type is? I have heard of the charting system from type 1 to 4c. What would you say mine is right now, and where do you think it could go if this is just scab hair? I have no idea.


----------



## tkj25 (Jul 5, 2009)

it looks in the 3 range to me. i don't really see scab hair from your pics, but if your hair's growing in with a significantly different texture -- might be the case.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jul 5, 2009)

You are a cutie!!!


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 5, 2009)

WELCOME!! And yup, you are very handsome!! I hope you find the answers to your questions!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the board


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 5, 2009)

Finally, A MAN . I was wondering when the guys would come in .  Welcome aboard!  If you want your curls to be defined I recommend deep conditioning at least once a week, moisturizing your hair regularly, and perhaps using a light gel (Aloe vera gel works well).  There's a lot of helpful information here on deep conditioning, moisturizing, shampooing, etc...Have fun and happy growing .


----------



## *Muffin* (Jul 5, 2009)

I heard that fenugreek encourages curly hair.  I remember when I did my ayurvedic treatment with fenugreek powder my hair seemed curlier (some areas of my hair are not 100% straight from the relaxer).  I definitely think we need the ayurvedic ladies to come in .

P.S.  Fenugreek smells like curry, so if you use it you'll be smelling like that for a couple of days .


----------



## VonDiva (Jul 5, 2009)

Anything worth having is going to take time. be patient w/ your hair. nurture it, care for it, it will come along just fine.
With the biotin, are you trying to say will you get 'immune' to it. To avoid that I take it for like 4 to 5 months then take like a 2 week break and start back.  But it your choice.  And some people have been taking it for years.

Good luck with your journey!!!

Welcome!!


----------



## Mertzy (Jul 5, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I have nothing of significance to add to this post other than thanks for the eye candy


 I cosign with that 1000%


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 5, 2009)

It's hard to tell, but your hair is initially looking like its in the 3 range.  I've never quite figured out the scab hair thing, so I can't comment on that.  And as for the rest of the comments...


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

tkj25 said:


> it looks in the 3 range to me. i don't really see scab hair from your pics, but if your hair's growing in with a significantly different texture -- might be the case.



It might be the case. I never remember my hair ever being this curly. But like said before, it might have something to do with me refusing to straighten it this time, and the biotin.  



VonDiva said:


> Anything worth having is going to take time. be patient w/ your hair. nurture it, care for it, it will come along just fine.
> With the biotin, are you trying to say will you get 'immune' to it. To avoid that I take it for like 4 to 5 months then take like a 2 week break and start back.  But it your choice.  And some people have been taking it for years.
> 
> Good luck with your journey!!!
> ...



Thanks! that is true. Patience is a virtue. I will do the same, take a week off, that should work.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 5, 2009)

damn you are very attractive...=D sorry no help here!


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi and Welcome!

Your hair looks really similiar to my daughter's (she's mixed as well) so I might have some insight. . . 

With oily hair be careful not to over shampoo as cleansing too often with a sulfate based shampoo can cause your scalp to overproduce oil to compensate for the oil that was stripped from it. If you can, try using a sulfate free shampoo (such as trader joe's nourish shampoo), a shampoo bar (such as the ones made by chagrin valley), or diluting your current shampoo in a separate bottle, to thoroughly clease your hair and scalp without stripping them- remember however there is an adjustment period of at least two weeks after starting a new routine or product to really start seeing full results. If your interesting in using ayurvedic powders you can also look into using amla, in paste form as a treatment, to encourage the curls. 

Another thing to keep in mind is to be mindful of products that contain a lot of silicone, as silicones are purposely created to maintain a smooth look, and silicones in your conditioners or styling products can weigh your hairtype down and make it appear straighter than it really is.

My suggestion is to clarify with a baking soda rinse, allow to airdry naturally and then take pictures of both the front and back so that way you really get a clear idea of what you're working with and so that we can better help you. 

HTH.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2009)

Bhj867, you are the first member that I've seen that's had so many of the LHCF ladies go


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 5, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Bhj867, you are the first member that I've seen that's had so many of the LHCF ladies go



I know..it's quite funny actually  ,  I wonder if we should invite him to the OT forum..hmmmm


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

This last picture is kinda crappy, but yea, im trying to figure out my hair type. It's silky like white people's hair, but it's really really curly and kinky in some spots near the front and top. The back is more loosely curled. like said before, when I was a baby my entire head was kinky curly which is how I'm trying to get it. There's something wrong with my back curls. They are really loose, and they were never like that before.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm cosigning on what Starr1 said and to also try to stay away from products that contain MSM...i think some women on LHCF can cosign that he has a tendency to straighten out one's natural curl pattern.....

But HOT DAMN....i think the REAL question is do you have a girlfriend??? 

Trust me!! Long hair don't care!! That's my motto---in this case no naps, naps...dont care...



Starr1 said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> Your hair looks really similiar to my daughter's (she's mixed as well) so I might have some insight. . .
> 
> ...


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn! 
umm.. thts all i have to add.   damn..


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

sylver2 you look great, girl!!! I thought you were like 22


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 5, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Damn!
> umm.. thts all i have to add. damn..


 
You know what Bhj, you are causing a real problem here!!


----------



## La Colocha (Jul 5, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> I'm cosigning on what Starr1 said and to also try to stay away from products that contain MSM...i think some women on LHCF can cosign that he has a tendency to straighten out one's natural curl pattern.....
> 
> But HOT DAMN....i think the REAL question is do you have a girlfriend???
> 
> Trust me!! Long hair don't care!! That's my motto---in this case no naps, naps...dont care...


 
...........Welcome to the board.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 5, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> sylver2 you look great, girl!!! I thought you were like 22



aww thks. sigh.. i wish i was 22...


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow, yall making me blush haha. 
i never had so much attention before. Im from a really small town and im related to almost every good looking woman of color in a 15 mile radius.

. . . btw yes, im single, 22 years old.


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> wow, yall making me blush haha.
> i never had so much attention before. Im from a really small town and im related to almost every good looking woman of color in a 15 mile radius.
> 
> . . . btw yes, im single, 22 years old.


 

Oh no, now you've gone and done it!


You're about to have women on you like white on rice. . .

They'll be like .

So I suggest you go hide.


----------



## LongCurlz (Jul 5, 2009)

WELCOME!


----------



## Toy (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome young man.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm 21 Aries, pre-med neuroscience major....so what's your major, sign, and future goals  j/k






But fa seriously....
BTW, let's just keep this little secret in the hair forum.....If all the SBW on this board found out there was a single lightskinneded dude with that gud hurr  on this forum our server might just crash  . I'm truly surprised Whip hasn't introduced herself yet  . Next thing you know women are gonna go back to putting 30 x 40 siggy  "hair shot" pics in nothing but they bra and panties


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

oh wow...holla at your girl! 

BIO in a nutshell: 

Part-time pharm tech/part time-model/pre-med student just graduated with BS in biology and a minor in psych. When I'm not surfing the boards of LHCF and avoiding studying for my MCAT---i like taking long walks on the beach (lol jk). And another plus, although the nappy thing my have skipped you---it definitely wont skip your kids with me--- I have that strong nappy gene. I'm 22 and very corny, goofy and a dork...obviously...since im posting ad of myself on LHCF. 

ummm...yaaa....Welcome to the board..... ok...I'm going to stop talking now...you're just too cute.


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> wow, yall making me blush haha.
> i never had so much attention before. Im from a really small town and *im related to almost every good looking woman of color in a 15 mile radius*.
> 
> . . . btw yes, im single, 22 years old.



LOL at the bold.

I bet your pm box is FULL right now.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 5, 2009)

Seriously???


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

Im sorry I do find this amusing haha. 

My name is Brendan 22, Im a pre-law student, ex-military, im a capricorn; born the day after christmas, I was on MTV last year, I play piano (since I was 3 years old) and sing in a progressive rock band. called Paradox Avenue. I plan on going to U of I next fall or get famous with my music which ever comes first. 

btw lol Im dreadfully shy in person.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

By the time I got down to this!...







I was like Woo JESUS!  & forgot ALL about the topic


----------



## Neith (Jul 5, 2009)

blondboob




ETA: I've got a man.  I'm just playing.  Y'all are too much. lol


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2009)

I just have a feeling about this thread .


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

Neith said:


> blondboob




Okay?!
jk jk!


----------



## *KP* (Jul 5, 2009)

...


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow ok lol,  lets stay on topic, i cant blush anymore.


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> wow ok lol,  lets stay on topic, i cant blush anymore.


 
Yes, let's do that before I die of laughter. The personal ads are too much. 

Y'all are a  hot mess.


Mr. Bhj- get thee to the shower and clarify your hair!


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 5, 2009)

msa said:


> I just have a feeling about this thread .



Just curious, what is it MSA, you know you're not one to keep from saying what's on your mind ? PM me if you must.....I'm just nosy and trying to avoid studying.


----------



## Honi (Jul 5, 2009)

well damn!  U are cute.

But seriously though. I don't see anything wrong with your hair. Looks fine to me.  It's just what God gave u.

As far as making the hair kinkier....hmmmm.....dunno.  Lots of ladies wanna loosen curls and not make them tighter.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 5, 2009)

*faints*...............


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

lol!


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Jul 5, 2009)

Auburn said:


> By the time I got down to this!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too! let me pick my jaw up off the floor


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

Okay...I am going to need you not to play with my emotions...b/c you are hella fine. My hormones are raging like I am fifteen again..and that doesn't happen for me very often...lately..not at all. When I first saw you...I was already prepping myself that you weren't available. How are you available>??!?...I don't care if you are from podunk midwest little town America...you are just too fine. You are like this gorgeous cross of like Rick Fox with body of tyson beckford..it looks like from the pictures...and if thats an accurate description...then you are a perfect 6! 

Six Pack 
Six Feet Tall
more than 6 inches.....
and obviously on your way to more than six figures...

and with that being said...maybe I should continue this convo via pm....becausue I am trying so hard to be G rated.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow...


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

Virgo!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

omy i think I have gotten myself into a bit of a pickle. lol. no no no. No six pack. working on it though lol. more than six inches? . . . hmm I'll give you that one. lol  . . . 

omg Im so gonna shut up. I really don't think im that cute. like I said Im dreadfully shy u wouldn't want to date me. I'm boring and 6 foot 3 inches tall and lanky btw im too clumbsy. I would be stepping all over your feet if we ever danced or anything haha.

lol and im a horrible student I dont even know if Ill make it through college, im a procrastinator. Im gonna try hard as hell though lol

anyway, my parents tell me im still single because of my lack of self confidence. Idk though. 
Im Just Brendan. lol nothing special


----------



## Sammy214 (Jul 5, 2009)

You look alot like the actor Ryan Phillipe... very handsome.
 and also welcome.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 5, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Okay...I am going to need you not to play with my emotions...b/c you are hella fine. My hormones are raging like I am fifteen again..and that doesn't happen for me very often...lately..not at all. When I first saw you...I was already prepping myself that you weren't available. How are you available>??!?...I don't care if you are from podunk midwest little town America...you are just too fine. You are like this gorgeous cross of like Rick Fox with body of tyson beckford..it looks like from the pictures...and if thats an accurate description...then you are a perfect 6!
> 
> Six Pack
> Six Feet Tall
> ...


 
Woooooooooow. 

Never before in my few years here did I think i'd ever see this happen on a hair board.  Back to Entertainment and Off Topic I go.....


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 5, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Virgo!




 Do you have any friends..such as yourself who wouldn't mind joining the forum. It seems we have run out of water and are acting a little thirsty


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Sunday's on LHCF.


----------



## jerseyjill (Jul 5, 2009)

Boy, you cute as hell. If I was ten years younger I'd volunteer to help you with your *ahem* "hair" in person! I got a daughter who will be 18 soon! lol - Just kidding sweetie!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe my friend marquett will join too. He's the one with the badass naps I want so bad


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jul 5, 2009)

Jesus Christ, get offline and go take a shower if this is working you up that badly.

I feel like I suddenly walked into an episode of The Love Connection, except he doesn't really want to play and instead he's getting panties thrown at him


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry...you guys...I really tried to contain myself....My fingers just got caught up ?  ...........and I was just being honest...isn't honesty the best policy??


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope I didn't offend anyone!!!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

just add me on myspace if u wanna talk about "that" lol. I am looking dont get me wrong.


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Do you have any friends..such as yourself who wouldn't mind joining the forum.* It seems we have run out of water and are acting a little thirsty*




You ain't neva lied.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Do you have any friends..such as yourself who wouldn't mind joining the forum. It seems we have run out of water and are acting a little thirsty



Edited: nevermind.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 5, 2009)

Light skin brothers just came back in style, and I was here to witness it.  Idris who?


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 5, 2009)

Auburn said:


> Excuse me?  Im slightly confused.
> *I just find her post shocking and funny.*
> 
> Im assuming youre talking about her and the others?


 
Yes, I had the same response that you did. Hence the reason for the "thirsty" comment.  It's all in good fun-it's hard to discern body language and intent over the internet


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

kblc06 said:


> Yes, I had the same response that you did. Hence the reason for the "thirsty" comment.  It's all in good fun-it's hard to discern body language and intent over the internet




Sorry about that. I had a brain fart. I was like huh? erplexed


----------



## Lovelylife (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> omy i think I have gotten myself into a bit of a pickle. lol. no no no. No six pack. working on it though lol. more than six inches? . . . hmm I'll give you that one. lol  . . .
> 
> omg Im so gonna shut up. I really don't think im that cute. like I said Im dreadfully shy u wouldn't want to date me. I'm boring and 6 foot 3 inches tall and lanky btw im too clumbsy. I would be stepping all over your feet if we ever danced or anything haha.
> 
> ...



awww, how adorable!


----------



## Lourdes (Jul 5, 2009)

Ain't none of you were this helpful when I first joined! "Go use the search feature!" It's alright, I ain't got no hard feelings


----------



## Honi (Jul 5, 2009)

Lourdes said:


> Ain't none of you were this helpful when I first joined! "Go use the search feature!" It's alright, I ain't got no hard feelings



  and u will never see this happen eva again!


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

ugh...myspace...so complicated....do you do facebook???  I try to avoid these online crazes.....i refuse to join twitter....and myspace.....


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2009)

Lourdes said:


> Ain't none of you were this helpful when I first joined! "Go use the search feature!" It's alright, I ain't got no hard feelings



LOL.

It's like when white women come on the board...they get the red carpet rolled out for them.




virgo_chinwe said:


> ugh...myspace...so complicated....do you do facebook???  I try to avoid these online crazes.....i refuse to join twitter....and myspace.....



Send the boy a pm, I'm sure he'll be happy to answer.

And how do you fit so much stuff in your siggy? It's wayyyy more than 5 lines.


----------



## Junebug D (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello.  And please ignore what I said in OT about becoming a lesbian. I've now reneged on that.  Just now.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 5, 2009)

Lourdes said:


> Ain't none of you were this helpful when I first joined! "Go use the search feature!" It's alright, I ain't got no hard feelings





Honi said:


> and u will never see this happen eva again!



Not unless she comes back reincarnated as Idris Elba or Lance Gross


----------



## JollyGal (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome lad. I feel this board is for both lads and lasses.

I left a comment on your other topic. Your hair is gorgeous. I too used to be a red head ;-) wear your curls with pride. LHCF loves curls . God doesn't make mistakes.

Wait for the heat damage to grow back and keep your hair moisturised at all times. That should help maintain your curls. Cut out heat


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 5, 2009)

Lourdes said:


> Ain't none of you were this helpful when I first joined! "Go use the search feature!" It's alright, I ain't got no hard feelings


----------



## AngieB (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL...THAT'S ALL...LOL


----------



## Computer Blue (Jul 5, 2009)

OT: Wow.zers

Adorable kid pics. 

Maybe you could try curl enhancing products. I can't recommend one specifically. I do know amla(indian gooseberry) an ayurvedic herb is astringent and can "accentuate/increase texture."[ I can't really find the right word].


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jul 5, 2009)

I spend one afternoon watching a movie and everyone goes into heat! Wow!


----------



## exubah (Jul 5, 2009)

I am just killing ma sef laughing over here in da Bahamas in my hot a** room!!!.........I have neva seen so many fawning ladies........and don't get me wrong I had ma bucket catching the drool as well but I have 4 strikes against me......even though I look like I'm 16 I'm 32, I have a bf (who is 6 years younger and I have probs wit dat), I live in a far away land and ya pics are reminding me of my 21 yo cousin/lil bro whose diapers I changed when he was a baby! 

Okay on another note, I have no suggestions except that you continually cut off the straightened ends which may be heat damaged henced straighter than your virgin hair.  Try the gel directly from the aloe plant as well, I've noticed that it tends to define curls.  Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, this thread is still going strong.




*Rest in Peace, King of Pop*


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

On the real though, try noodle head (the spray). You can find it at Sally's.


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 5, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Sorry...you guys...I really tried to contain myself...._My fingers just got caught up _?  ...........and I was just being honest...isn't honesty the best policy??


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

Im looking for something that will not make my hair look "wet" like a jehri curl when it gets longer, but and still hold the curl. would the noodle head do that?


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 5, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Wow, this thread is still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That popcorn looks tasty and it's probably real crunchy.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Im looking for something that will not make my hair look "wet" like a jehri curl when it gets longer, but and still hold the curl. would the noodle head do that?



It's been a while since I used it but  it didnt give me that jheri curl look.  It also held my curls.  Ive been using Long Aid Activator Gel (Walmart) to make my curls more defined lately.  It doesnt have a hard crunchy hold. Your hair would dry soft.  I think this gel would only give you more definition and not tighter curls though. My hair goes from 4a to 3c with this. With noodle head, it created curls I didnt even know I had. HTH


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jul 5, 2009)

TRANZ4LAST said:


> OT: Wow.zers
> 
> Adorable kid pics.
> 
> Maybe you could try curl enhancing products. I can't recommend one specifically. I do know amla(indian gooseberry) an ayurvedic herb is astringent and can "accentuate/increase texture."[ I can't really find the right word].




ridiculously OT, but what song/video is that of MJ in your siggy?


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

msa said:


> LOL.
> 
> It's like when white women come on the board...they get the red carpet rolled out for them.
> 
> ...




Girl I dont know!! I guess I had it like that before the length requirements took into effect. I tried to update it...and it was telling me it couldnt be more than five lines....I was trying to shorten and delete stuff


----------



## LaBelleLL (Jul 5, 2009)

msa said:


> LOL.
> 
> *It's like when white women come on the board...they get the red carpet rolled out for them.*
> 
> ...


 
msa....please tell me you're kidding @ the bold!! If not, that makes me incredibly sad....and kinda mad. I'm also trying to contain myself.....seeing as I def didn't get nearly as much help when I first joined a few months ago..... I think you responded to me though. Anyways, welcome to the board bhj!


----------



## Computer Blue (Jul 5, 2009)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> ridiculously OT, but what song/video is that of MJ in your siggy?



I'm not sure, but he was so to me then.


----------



## Computer Blue (Jul 5, 2009)

TRANZ4LAST said:


> I'm not sure, but he was so to me then.



Sorry for jacking. It's blame it on the Boogie I had forgotten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNGqdruv3hs


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 5, 2009)

..................


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was looking up pictures of michaels family from way back in the day. I am suprised at how much plastic surgery his sisters have had. Poor latoya was beautiful in the 70s. what was she thinking? 

oh yea and i didnt know he had an older sister named rebbie, that woman can sing her butt off 2, and she aint even famous.  cryin shame


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jul 5, 2009)

TRANZ4LAST said:


> I'm not sure, but he was so to me then.



I know!! I didn't know they had a video for Blame it on the Boogie. Off to YT now. Thanks!


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 5, 2009)

just about sums up this thread for me. I haven't been near a computer for a week and I'm so happy to be back online. You ladies have no idea how much I enjoy reading ya'lls posts.


....and maybe try VO5 Wet gel, I used to love that stuff.


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 5, 2009)

I bet when your hair becomes a bit longer the curl will express itself some more.

In the meantime, use the gels/pomades to encourage the curls when they are wet.

And, continue to do well in school and keep the procrastination to a minimum hun  .


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing to add in regards to hair, just joining the cute club. Lol.


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Jul 5, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> Nothing to add in regards to hair, just joining the cute club. Lol.



Wow! Lol!


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 5, 2009)

^^^that set is luscious!! Flexi-rods?


----------



## DayStar (Jul 5, 2009)

new female members come and cant get HALF of these responses...****ing hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VonDiva (Jul 5, 2009)

Sammy214 said:


> You look alot like the actor Ryan Phillipe... very handsome.
> and also welcome.



he do don't he...we all have a twin


----------



## DayStar (Jul 5, 2009)

holla, what is your ideal female, lets get the ball rolling ...ppll gonna be madddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd 

let me leave

welcome! 



bhj867 said:


> wow, yall making me blush haha.
> i never had so much attention before. Im from a really small town and im related to almost every good looking woman of color in a 15 mile radius.
> 
> . . . btw yes, im single, 22 years old.


----------



## DayStar (Jul 5, 2009)

SERIOUSLY!????????????????????



virgo_chinwe said:


> Okay...I am going to need you not to play with my emotions...b/c you are hella fine. My hormones are raging like I am fifteen again..and that doesn't happen for me very often...lately..not at all. When I first saw you...I was already prepping myself that you weren't available. How are you available>??!?...I don't care if you are from podunk midwest little town America...you are just too fine. You are like this gorgeous cross of like Rick Fox with body of tyson beckford..it looks like from the pictures...and if thats an accurate description...then you are a perfect 6!
> 
> Six Pack
> Six Feet Tall
> ...


----------



## v2.0 (Jul 5, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Okay...I am going to need you not to play with my emotions...b/c you are hella fine. My hormones are raging like I am fifteen again..and that doesn't happen for me very often...lately..not at all. When I first saw you...I was already prepping myself that you weren't available. How are you available>??!?...I don't care if you are from podunk midwest little town America...you are just too fine. You are like this gorgeous cross of like Rick Fox with body of tyson beckford..it looks like from the pictures...and if thats an accurate description...then you are a perfect 6!
> 
> Six Pack
> Six Feet Tall
> ...



Wooo girl.... I hope you never venture into OT.


----------



## VonDiva (Jul 5, 2009)

Lourdes said:


> Ain't none of you were this helpful when I first joined! "Go use the search feature!" It's alright, I ain't got no hard feelings



I know right, lol. before I paid to post, and I just lurked, I would see a lot of do a search or check for this or that thread.

But heck you can't blame the boy is fine as frog hair.

but the ladies have me cracking up!!


----------



## Lucie (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the board. I am surprised at how much you've discussed in depth and even added pics, LOL. I don't have much advice but welcome and feel free to post in the other forums as well.


----------



## Lucie (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL @ this entire thread. I wonder how many PMs the OP is getting. Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jul 5, 2009)

lol at this thread!!!

I think a lot of ladies already gave really good advice... Amla or henna powders, using clairfying shampoos, trying curling gells or lotions to "pop" your curls. Outside of using some type of chemical service, it may be impossible to change your type 3 hair into something 4, (as it is for those with the reverse desire)

lol, speaking of chemicals... this thread reminded me of an older one a while back where there was a trend in Korea or Japan where folx over there were getting "reverse perms" or "reggae perms" that transformed their stick straight type 1 or 2 asian hair into kinky type 4 afro hair






I dont know if that is what you want, but if the amla, clarifying shampoos, and the gels dont work... you could probably do a google search for one of those perms. 

I dont know where you could get one though since this type of request dont come up often, but I hope you find what you are looking for!

Also, here is a site with a lot of pictures of Afro/Asian hairstyles
http://www.bombhead.com/bbs/zboard....c=on&keyword=&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc


----------



## Harina (Jul 5, 2009)

I think we could help you out better if you had your shirt off in one of the pics.


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 5, 2009)

^^


----------



## blue_flower (Jul 5, 2009)

BHJ867: You are fine as hell.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 5, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> I think we could help you out better if you had your shirt off in one of the pics.


 *HILARIOUS!!!*


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Jul 5, 2009)

Your hair looks great. To reduce the oiliness I'm going to recommend something that may sound counter-intuitive to you. Do one last wash with your shampoo and then wash with a light non-silicone conditoner for about 2 weeks. Leave some conditioner in to style it and enhance definition. Don't do anything else. 

Using a curl activator will make you hair stringier/oiler.  If you need more control, try some aloe vera gel or a light gel.  You can also scrunch a little bit of castor oil on top of your conditioner.  Castor oil doesn't penetrate the hair so it makes a good protectant for moisture. Don't use too much.  Good washing conditioners are Suave Naturals, VO5, GVP Biolage Matrix Conditioning Balm, Kinky Curly Knot Today, Es'cenc'ia White Lotus, Trader Joe Nourish.  You can use Suave and Knot today and Es'cenc'ia as leave-ins (Trader Joe dries dull).


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow! A guy!
I have nothing to add to this thread except to say the OP is cute! LOL



Riverrock said:


> I think we could help you out better if you had your shirt off in one of the pics.



OMG I am crying!


----------



## XenaX (Jul 5, 2009)

Ummm....uhhh....bhj867 ummmm........you are a cutie!!!!!

Ok I'll be back after I actually read your post.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!!

In terms of hair growth, I agree w/ the poster who suggested exercise.  I like to think of it as my personal scalp stimulant.

OT:  As the other ladies have mentioned, you're very easy on the eyes.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> omy i think I have gotten myself into a bit of a pickle. lol. no no no. No six pack. working on it though lol. more than six inches? . . . hmm I'll give you that one. lol  . . .
> 
> omg Im so gonna shut up. I really don't think im that cute. like I said Im dreadfully shy u wouldn't want to date me. I'm boring and 6 foot 3 inches tall and lanky btw im too clumbsy. I would be stepping all over your feet if we ever danced or anything haha.
> 
> ...


Awwww!!! Come here and let me give you a big ole hug!!!!!


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

what is a "OT"??


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

ebonybelle said:


> SERIOUSLY!????????????????????




I was sooo kidding....sorta.....


----------



## XenaX (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok now that I have actually read your post I dont think theres much you can do to get back any tight curls that you had as a very young child. Hair at that stage hasnt really "set in its ways" IMO and now that you are grown (ARE YOU GROWN?!?!?) I think you are going to just have to roll with whatcha got.

You have really nice hair so dont be too bummed about it!


----------



## ILYandY (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow.... I see the cougars are out, lol.


*Welcome to the board bhj867!*


----------



## shadylane21 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have 4 bi-racial kids and they all have the hair you speak of! Since they were born there hair takes on 2 different personalities when there hair is dry with nothing in it, it's tight coiled like you probably want it and when it wet or has product in it, its like "white peoples hair" I have never flat ironed or straightened they hair though. What happens if you don't put any product in your hair?


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 5, 2009)

ILYandY said:


> Wow.... I see the cougars are out, lol.
> 
> 
> *HEYYYYY!!!!!*


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope y'all realize "biracial" is not a hair type.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 5, 2009)

XenaX said:


> Ok now that I have actually read your post I dont think theres much you can do to get back any tight curls that you had as a very young child. Hair at that stage hasnt really "set in its ways" IMO and now that you are grown (ARE YOU GROWN?!?!?) I think you are going to just have to roll with whatcha got.
> 
> You have really nice hair so dont be too bummed about it!


 
yea im 22 lol. yea, i think im just gonna let what I have grow out and see what it does, if it starts to go straight I might actually take the perm route. (cautiously)



shadylane21 said:


> I have 4 bi-racial kids and they all have the hair you speak of! Since they were born there hair takes on 2 different personalities when there hair is dry with nothing in it, it's tight coiled like you probably want it and when it wet or has product in it, its like "white peoples hair" I have never flat ironed or straightened they hair though. What happens if you don't put any product in your hair?


 
SAME HERE!!! when it's dry it just goes curly (minus the back which can go straight sometimes) and when I put product in my hair it goes straight. I used to sometimes in the morning comb all my hair back slick and let it dry with a little bit of pomade. Then when I combed it forward dry it would be straight as an arrow. But thats back when I was straightening it ALL the time too. So it was damaged.

I really wish you ladies could run your fingers through my hair to see what I'm talking about. My hair is silky fine like white people's (feels like a 2b). it just curls up to 3a 3b. (ive done my research now on hair types)


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 5, 2009)

OP, I actually read your post. You need to embrace  your hair for what it is now. My son is mixed too and has grown out his hair.  If he wants an afro he will use a pick, if he wants to enhance his curls he will wash it and add conditioner and that's about it. I know that my son hates the fact that he's so light, wishes he looked "more Dominican" like me (I'm black Latina and his father is white). But it is what it is.  I think your hair is lovely and whatever your doing is just fine. I would even volunteer to do your hair! But I love my dear husband... forget his name right now... LMAO


----------



## msa (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> *I really wish you ladies could run your fingers through my hair to see what I'm talking about*. My hair is silky fine like white people's (feels like a 2b). it just curls up to 3a 3b. (ive done my research now on hair types)




Boy you need to stop...don't give these ladies false hope.

And anyway how many pm's have you gotten?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 5, 2009)

> *I really wish you ladies could run your fingers through my hair to see what I'm talking about*.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 5, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> I think we could help you out better if you had your shirt off in one of the pics.


 
Flatline......DEAD!!!! 





Welcome to LHCF bhj867


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> I really wish you ladies could run your fingers through my hair to see what I'm talking about. My hair is silky fine like white people's (feels like a 2b). it just curls up to 3a 3b. (ive done my research now on hair types)


  Hahahahahaha...you really wanna start something. This is the funniest thread ever, anyways welcome aboard!


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 5, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


>



I KNOW!! 

*3 Showers Later and 3 hours later * 

I'm still in heat.......

Actually I noticed it always happens in the summer....and I cant believe some dogs can go into heat all year round.......this gets cumbersome...it feels like you are always charged...like the energizer bunny...hard to explain.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 5, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> yea im 22 lol. yea, i think im just gonna let what I have grow out and see what it does, if it starts to go straight I might actually take the perm route. (cautiously)



I was JUST about to say you might want to consider a perm. Then again, you'd have a lot of maintenance to deal with. ... but if you don't mind and have the time, you should use that as your last resort.
 




bhj867 said:


> * I really wish you ladies could run your fingers through my hair* to see what I'm talking about. My hair is silky fine like white people's (feels like a 2b). it just curls up to 3a 3b. (ive done my research now on hair types)




Oh re-eh-eeeeally?


----------



## Tarae (Jul 5, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> I KNOW!!
> 
> *3 Showers Later and 3 hours later *
> 
> ...


You doing okay over there?


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> I KNOW!!
> 
> *3 Showers Later and 3 hours later *
> 
> ...




I'm gonna need you to keep some details to yourself.


----------



## Americka (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread takes hair porn to a whole new level...


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be good.....I am doing better, thanks, tarae! 





msa said:


> I'm gonna need you to keep some details to yourself.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> I KNOW!!
> 
> *3 Showers Later and 3 hours later *
> 
> ...


 
POOR CHILE! Someone needs to fedex you a man


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> POOR CHILE! Someone needs to fedex you a man



FinallyFree, I'm going to borrow your popcorn picture again LOL


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> POOR CHILE! Someone needs to fedex you a man




You aint said nothing but a word....I always get the scrubs.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

AWK ...warrrrrd


----------



## Amerie123 (Jul 6, 2009)

and thanks for the thread!!! This has helped you (i hope), and been entertaining at the same time!!


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

Y'all are a mess. 

Welcome, OP!


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> You aint said nothing but a word....I *always get the scrubs*.


 
You must take your time! Never appear to be desperate... that's how they gettcha! & you end up with a scrub.


----------



## LovinLea (Jul 6, 2009)

lmao what is going on here? i take a break from LHCF and miss all this.. never again


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> FinallyFree, I'm going to borrow your popcorn picture again LOL


 
That popcorn girl iz Lboogie's


----------



## berryblack (Jul 6, 2009)

On this website: http://www.tightlycurly.com/CurlyPrimer.aspx , there is detailed instruction on defining curls by finger twirling and what products to use.  I don't know if anyone already mentioned it...

At any rate, I agree with most that you should just stop fighting what your hair naturally wants to do.  Furthermore, your friend with the "bad-*** kinks" probably is envious of your light curls.  We all want what we can't have---especially with hair---that's why my bathroom is full of ridiculous products that I barely use.

Your hair looks great as is.  Touch it, feel it, love it, Man!!!


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to LHCF.

Lawdy lawd LHCF has eye candy. Some of yall will never leave this forum.

Virgo, girl you need another shower.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> You must take your time! Never appear to be desperate... that's how they gettcha! & you end up with a scrub.



LOL...im definitely not this outspoken to a guy in person. I hope you are not taking all that i said seriously. But I do get scrubs...


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> LOL...im definitely not this outspoken to a guy in person. I hope you are not taking all that i said seriously. But I do get scrubs...



You've been a member since 2006 and only have 140 posts? Why is that?


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> You must take your time! Never appear to be desperate... that's how they gettcha! & you end up with a scrub.





BostonMaria said:


> You've been a member since 2006 and only have 140 posts? Why is that?




I usually just come in for resources. During the school time and with work I don't have much time to follow threads until the summer. I usually just use the search to find answers to my questions or go on macherieamour's site. I recently had major breakage--so I was looking for a better deep conditioner.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, I know this sounds really dumb, but I went back and checked out my "newbie" thread. I only had 19 replies and 224 views 

This thread is probably going down as the most popular newbie thread ever 

Sorry OP, I forgot to say 

And yes you are fine as wine.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> LOL...im definitely not this outspoken to a guy in person. I hope you are not taking all that i said seriously. But I do get scrubs...


 
Girl NO! 
Just poking fun! 
But ditch the scrub mentality!


----------



## Avyn (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't want to jack a thread, but this sounds like a joke.  I have neva, eve, eva, eva met a guy that will think a milli second about using MTG for any reason...let alone join a hair forum.  sorry...i'm just skeptical and this sounds suspect.  unless he just in here to get some numbers


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

haha no numbers. just having a hair issue. like I said my hair has been jacked up 4 a while. ive had alot of pms lol, more on my myspace though. but yes you ladies have been VERY nice to me. I do appreciate all the help.


----------



## rainbowknots (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> I don't want to jack a thread, but this sounds like a joke. I have neva, eve, eva, eva met a guy that will think a milli second about using MTG for any reason...let alone join a hair forum. sorry...i'm just skeptical and this sounds suspect. *unless he just in here to get some numbers*


 If that's the case, then Mission: Accomplished


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> I don't want to jack a thread, but this sounds like a joke.  I have neva, eve, eva, eva met a guy that will think a milli second about using MTG for any reason...let alone join a hair forum.  sorry...i'm just skeptical and this sounds suspect.  unless he just in here to get some numbers



Girl don't rain on our parade. We need some testosterone (tyrone maybe for some) in here


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> Girl NO!
> Just poking fun!
> But ditch the scrub mentality!




 LOL...just checking! I will definitely do that. 

Beautiful hair, btw!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> I don't want to jack a thread, but this sounds like a joke.  I have neva, eve, eva, eva met a guy that will think a milli second about using MTG for any reason...let alone join a hair forum.  sorry...i'm just skeptical and this sounds suspect.  unless he just in here to get some numbers




That's what we've been saying in pm land.



bhj867 said:


> haha no numbers. just having a hair issue. like I said my hair has been jacked up 4 a while. *ive had alot of pms lol, more on my myspace though.* but yes you ladies have been VERY nice to me. I do appreciate all the help.



I knew it.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

at a hair mac


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> I don't want to jack a thread, but this sounds like a joke.  I have neva, eve, eva, eva met a guy that will think a milli second about using MTG for any reason...let alone join a hair forum.  sorry...i'm just skeptical and this sounds suspect.  unless he just in here to get some numbers




LoL...i have to admit....I was shocked to hear that a guy even new about MTG. OMG....i remember the first day I started putting that stuff on...my family thought I was a complete nut that smelled like burnt bacon! With that...that fad ended very quickly for me.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

lol, it would be a very very dumb decision to walk into the girls bathroom and start asking for digits lol. Im no dog haha. 

I just had one single ligitimate question and it's gone a bit wild lol, but I don't mind. There will probably be one lady on here that I will probably end up talking to personally but that's it.

yea mtg sucks. I will never do it again.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 6, 2009)

I had 14 replies and 147 views for my newbie thread

tis all


OP: I'm sure if you just have patience and let you hair grow out you will find the texture and thickness you are looking for.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 6, 2009)

*blank stare*  @ thread

If peen is _that_ scarce, then some of y'all need to pick up a


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> *blank stare* @ thread
> 
> If peen is _that_ scarce, then some of y'all need to pick up a


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 6, 2009)

Come on ladies lets me nice. The young man wants an answer.  Let's help out. Let's keep the thread friendly.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> haha no numbers. just having a hair issue. like I said my hair has been jacked up 4 a while.* ive had alot of pms lol, more on my myspace though.* but yes you ladies have been VERY nice to me. I do appreciate all the help.



so.. like how many?


----------



## exoticmommie (Jul 6, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> *blank stare*  @ thread
> 
> If peen is _that_ scarce, then some of y'all need to pick up a


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> lol, it would be a very very dumb decision to walk into the girls bathroom and start asking for digits lol. Im no dog haha.
> 
> I just had one single ligitimate question and it's gone a bit wild lol, but I don't mind. *There will probably be one lad on here that I will probably end up talking to personally* but that's it.
> 
> yea mtg sucks. I will never do it again.



I KNEW IT! 


UNLESS ITS A TYPO


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmmm, maybe I need to go to a "mens" board and play a helpless victim role


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> I KNEW IT!
> 
> 
> UNLESS ITS A TYPO


 

You wrong for that.  I wasn't gonna say nothing


----------



## Avyn (Jul 6, 2009)

Also, here is a site with a lot of pictures of Afro/Asian hairstyles
http://www.bombhead.com/bbs/zboard....c=on&keyword=&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc[/quote]



Why am I dying from this picture?  I cannot catch my breath.

Sorry OP, but if you're for real.  One thing I've learned from this site is love what you have and try to take care of it by giving it what it needs. 

If you don't you will be fooled into the grass is greener mentality and looking like this fool^^^^ here. (Not saying that about his texture, but really!!?? Its so unnatural that it looks ridiculous.) Kind of like this


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> I don't want to jack a thread, but this sounds like a joke.  I have neva, eve, eva, eva met a guy that will think a milli second about using MTG for any reason...let alone join a hair forum.  sorry...i'm just skeptical and this sounds suspect.  unless he just in here to get some numbers





msa said:


> That's what we've been saying in pm land.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it.



Hmm...let's not be _too_ hasty now, this is the first time in a long while we've had fresh meat  ...we don't want to scare it off.  But honestly, this whole situation feels like Harry Potter: Chamber of Secrets when him and Ronald unwittingly enter into Aragog's cave with all of his hungry children 

eta: Wait a minute...so you're _not_ straight?! 

Damn damn damn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKUwcCp7LPE


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


>



..........


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> Also, here is a site with a lot of pictures of Afro/Asian hairstyles
> http://www.bombhead.com/bbs/zboard....c=on&keyword=&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc


 


Why am I dying from this picture? I cannot catch my breath.

Sorry OP, but if you're for real. One thing I've learned from this site is love what you have and try to take care of it by giving it what it needs. 

If you don't you will be fooled into the grass is greener mentality and looking like this fool^^^^ here. (Not saying that about his texture, but really!!?? Its so unnatural that it looks ridiculous.) Kind of like this







[/quote]

I just knew in my heart of hearts that someone was going to bring out that 1st pic.  I just KNEW it


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> Also, here is a site with a lot of pictures of Afro/Asian hairstyles
> http://www.bombhead.com/bbs/zboard....c=on&keyword=&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc


 


Why am I dying from this picture?  I cannot catch my breath.

Sorry OP, but if you're for real.  One thing I've learned from this site is love what you have and try to take care of it by giving it what it needs. 

If you don't you will be fooled into the grass is greener mentality and looking like this fool^^^^ here. (Not saying that about his texture, but really!!?? Its so unnatural that it looks ridiculous.) Kind of like this







[/QUOTE]


i HATE YOU RIGHT NOW  for this pic


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I need to go to a "mens" board and play a helpless victim role


 
Why not...The best place to find a man is in a man's world. Just be careful!


----------



## Miamori (Jul 6, 2009)

Comedy.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

jdub said:


> Also, here is a site with a lot of pictures of Afro/Asian hairstyles
> http://www.bombhead.com/bbs/zboard....c=on&keyword=&select_arrange=headnum&desc=asc


 


Why am I dying from this picture? I cannot catch my breath.

Sorry OP, but if you're for real. One thing I've learned from this site is love what you have and try to take care of it by giving it what it needs. 

If you don't you will be fooled into the grass is greener mentality and looking like this fool^^^^ here. (Not saying that about his texture, but really!!?? Its so unnatural that it looks ridiculous.) Kind of like this







[/quote]


----------



## Tarae (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hate y'all.
Let me go cowash my hair or something.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

LADY LADY LADY lol yes it was a typo. im gon let yall talk 4 a while. I don't want to say anything stupid. lol. 

But 4 real thanks for everybodys help.


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> You wrong for that.  I wasn't gonna say nothing





bhj867 said:


> LADY LADY LADY lol yes it was a typo





Oops, I'm sorry


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 6, 2009)

Tarae said:


> I really hate y'all.
> Let me go cowash my hair or something.



You go do that. Just  don't come back here lookin like


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> LADY LADY LADY lol yes it was a typo




Awww love connection


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I need to go to a "mens" board and play a helpless victim role



Try it! Be sure to post some pictures of yourself. You know, so they can better 'equip' themselves to 'assist' you.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Try it! Be sure to post some pictures of yourself. You know, so they can better 'equip' themselves to 'assist' you.


 

Maybe my thread will be.....


Guys, i can't get my bra to work, i really really really need your help!
Then i'll add some pics of boob spillage from different angles and ask these menz if they can help me figure it out what with their handiness and such


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Auburn said:


> ..........




LOL!! THis cant be for real....you ladies are turning me into a hot mess...i cant believe i have been on this board all day!!! It's addictive!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 6, 2009)

Alright detective gadgets LOL Don't go scaring him off now.

Good luck with your hair and your band.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmm...I might take a page out of Je Ne Sais Quoi's book and go visit the 360 waves forum :scratchch


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Maybe my thread will be.....
> 
> 
> Guys, i can't get my bra to work, i really really really need your help!
> Then i'll add some pics of boob spillage from different angles and ask these menz if they can help me figure it out what with their handiness and such


 

GIRL...You need to stop!


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Maybe my thread will be.....
> 
> 
> Guys, i can't get my bra to work, i really really really need your help!
> *Then i'll add some pics of boob spillage from different angles* and ask these menz if they can help me figure it out what with their handiness and such


So thorough!

The sideboob hour. 

Maybe say that "I wish you mens were here to really see what I mean!"


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Maybe my thread will be.....
> 
> 
> Guys, i can't get my bra to work, i really really really need your help!
> Then i'll add some pics of boob spillage from different angles and ask these menz if they can help me figure it out what with their handiness and such


 
I found this freaking hilarious. PERIOD!!! HAHAHA


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 6, 2009)

Starr1 said:


> *Yes, let's do that before I die of laughter. The personal ads are too much. *
> 
> *Y'all are a hot mess.*
> 
> ...


  at the bolded above.  As for the op, my eyebrow is up: I'm from a small town, no women around, can you rescue me? And my hair? Gosh you really think I'm cute?  

On a lighter note: If you're really serious op, I hope some of these suggestions can help you.  Otherwise this is an ingenious way to get phone numbers lol!


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Awww love connection


LOL! Why do you say that?!?!?! You ladies are tooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> GIRL...You need to stop!


 
What I say???  


ROBOTxcore said:


> So thorough!
> 
> The sideboob hour.
> 
> Maybe say that "I wish you mens were here to really see what I mean!"


 
Yes, that will mean it's "really" sincere  


Sorry op this thread is just bananas!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Alright detective gadgets LOL Don't go scaring him off now.
> 
> Good luck with your hair and your band.


 Fine!    Maybe you're right. He COULD be sincere. If he is maybe he'll get some good suggestions here.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> I found this freaking hilarious. PERIOD!!! HAHAHA


 

We cut up from time to time  

Honestly, if this is sincere I hope you find the answers you are looking for.  I still stick to what I said in my 1st post though.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> LOL! Why do you say that?!?!?! You ladies are tooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Because he said:


> There will probably be one lady on here that I will probably end up talking to personally but that's it.



He solved his hair problems and found a girl all in one fell swoop. I think he's had a good day.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 6, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Fine!    Maybe you're right. He COULD be sincere. If he is maybe he'll get some good suggestions here.



Yeah, that's the spirit. 

Ok I'm off to a Car Mechanics forum to ask if anybody can teach me how to drive a stick shift


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah, that's the spirit.
> 
> Ok I'm off to a Car Mechanics forum to ask if anybody can teach me how to drive a stick shift



Maria you know plenty will be willing to help. Of course minus the shift.


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah, that's the spirit.
> 
> Ok I'm off to a Car Mechanics forum to ask if anybody can teach me how to *drive a stick shift*



I am so serious. Do it. If you won't, I will. But I have no sexy pictures. 

I can hear the bad puns and double entendres now.


----------



## CurlyCoilycourt (Jul 6, 2009)

who knew late night studying could be so entertaining lol!!!!
Let me get outta here and go listen to EGO by Beyonce after all this i know thats his new theme song lol!!!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 6, 2009)

Pantene Curls will really pop the curls and make them looks like very defined spring coils.  My daughter has loose curls and the first time I used the shampoo and conditioner I was *shocked *at how much curlier her hair became 


ETA:  OMG!   This is DEF one time I should have read the thread first!  I just got done reading and I am LMBO
Thanks!


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 6, 2009)

..HE that finds a WIFE...

...you can't be found..if your on the hunt...


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah, that's the spirit.
> 
> Ok I'm off to a Car Mechanics forum to ask if anybody can teach me how to drive a stick shift


Girl... you crazy
DH gone kick yo butt... if he reads this thread! You already forgot his name


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I am so serious. Do it. If you won't, I will. *But I have no sexy pictures. *
> 
> I can hear the bad puns and double entendres now.


 
You Better photoshop like errrbody else!!!


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> You Better photoshop like errrbody else!!!



Show me a tutorial on how to PS me some tit-tays, and I will!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> Girl... you crazy
> DH gone kick yo butt... if he reads this thread! You already forgot his name



LMFAO!! What's his name is already wondering why I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Show me a tutorial on how to PS me some tit-tays, and I will!


 
you know how we do!!!
youtube!
youtube!
youtube!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> Damn!
> umm.. thts all i have to add.   damn..






Welcome OP!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Im looking for something that will not make my hair look "wet" like a jehri curl when it gets longer, but and still hold the curl. would the noodle head do that?



I know exactly what you mean. I don't care for that wet look either.

Maybe try a wash using conditioner mixed with baking soda. It will clarify your hair, which will get rid of the oiliness. Then, try a leave-in with protein like Cantu Shea Butter. I'd stay away from gels and curl products that leave your hair looking wet.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I don't care for that wet look either.
> 
> Maybe try a wash using conditioner mixed with baking soda. It will clarify your hair, which will get rid of the oiliness. Then, try a leave-in with protein like Cantu Shea Butter. I'd stay away from gels and curl products that leave your hair looking wet.


 
Gooood advice. I didn't know you could put baking soda in your hair. I brush my teeth with it sometimes too (and it keeps my refrigerator fresh).  multiple uses.

Cantu Shea Butter? Where can you buy that?


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Any black/ethnic beauty supply store...it smells kinda fruity....if thats what you like....


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Gooood advice. I didn't know you could put baking soda in your hair. I brush my teeth with it sometimes too (and it keeps my refrigerator fresh).  multiple uses.
> 
> Cantu Shea Butter? Where can you buy that?



You can absolutely use it in your hair. I use it every time I clarify. It strips everything from the hair and leaves it very clean and well defined. I mix it with V05 or Suave conditioner.

You can get Cantu from any ethnic beauty supply store.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Any black/ethnic beauty supply store...it smells kinda fruity....if thats what you like....


 
fruity lol not my style. I refuse to go from BACON mtg to FRUITY something else lol. my nigs would def think something "fruity" up.


----------



## Urban (Jul 6, 2009)

Baking soda is awesome, but be careful not to use too much eh? In large amouts it apparently tends to losen the curl.

P.S. And you ladies better start behaving ya selves. Y'all are gonna get the poor boy's thread locked


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> fruity lol not my style. I refuse to go from BACON mtg to FRUITY something else lol. my nigs would def think something "fruity" up.



I don't know...Cantu smells faintly fishy to me. It's not very strong or distinctive though, and once it's absorbed, it's not even noticeable. You can open it and smell it before you buy.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't know...*Cantu smells faintly fishy to me.* It's not very strong or distinctive though, and once it's absorbed, it's not even noticeable. You can open it and smell it before you buy.




I'm glad I'm not the only one.

I don't know what's wrong with Cantu. But I tried using it way back when and it smelled fishy both times. Ugh.


----------



## Libra08 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ladies/Cougars please keep this thread alive! I haven't laughed this hard in a hot minute!


----------



## tnorenberg (Jul 6, 2009)

BHJ welcome aboard. you have a lot of good info to comb thru. Our LHCF ladies have covered it all. Just have patience and don't be afraid to experiment to see what works (except that curly Afro perm...), And LADIES, LADIES.. Ya'll have lost your freakin minds over this poor boy. It has been extremely entertaining though. I seldom stay up to read the ENTIRE thread. Ya'll are a riot. Good to see TJ in here. I haven't seen him post in the hair side in a good while. I need some Sleepy Time Tea now. I'm too awake from laughing at the responses. Ciao.


----------



## nc cutie (Jul 6, 2009)

I know its been said before but You are cute!!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh people please.

Seems like some aren't privy to how the world works.

An attractive person of the opposite sex will ALWAYS get extra attention in the world--that goes for message boards as well. An attractive woman on a male board would have gotten the same response. I know first hand. Goodness people. Who cares if you only got 10 responses? The boy is fine, let members have their fun.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ladies, all's I can say is WOW!!!
And OP, heyyyy!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 6, 2009)

My SO is also half black half white.  His Father is also dark skinned but he is as light if not lighter than you are.  His hair was also very curly and long in his youth but has now thinned out and straightened significantly. As a matter of fact, another one of my boys (same racial background) used to complain of too-stringy hair.  He just decided to shave bald for good.  I say all that to say that it may just be natural for your hair to straighten like that over time.  It may not be anything you or your parents did.  I've told my SO that I'd hook him up with some Ovation to thicken his hair (and possibly bring back the curl), but he declined.  He's OK with himself the way he is, which I admire.  

In any event, my advice to you is to try some Ovation Cell Therapy.  It will thicken your hair strands.  Also, products containing sulfur will stimulate growth.  Try Boundless Tresses.  its strong enough to actually work but doesn't smell like bacon.    (Both of these have worked for me.)  This may result in your curl coming back.  But I doubt you'll be able to go full-on nappy again.  Good Luck!

PS  Yeah you're cute, but that was TMI on the armpit hair LoL!!
If you want to ask a guy about it PM me and I will pass questions on to my SO.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> what is a "OT"??


 
Off Topic


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

Boy, ya'll are WILD!!!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

Just peeking my head in


----------



## gitana0801 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm just peekin' my head in too Je Ne Sais Quoi .... is it my imagination or is everyone quite complimentary, and full of such easy flowin' advice this morning? Lmao!


----------



## Honi (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Just peeking my head in



Er uh....me too *snicker*   ya'll funnneeeee!


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Just peeking my head in


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

gitana0801 said:


> I'm just peekin' my head in too Je Ne Sais Quoi .... is it my imagination or is everyone quite complimentary, and full of such easy flowin' advice this morning? Lmao!


 
I just can't imagine why  


Honi said:


> Er uh....me too *snicker*  ya'll funnneeeee!


 
mmhmmm


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

He's gay, right?  

This cat said hair like "carpet".  Imma have to use that in my future hair descriptions.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


>


 
I always feel like, somebody's watching meeeeee!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> He's gay, right?
> 
> This cat said hair like "carpet". Imma have to use that in my future hair descriptions.


 

Uhhhh, no, he isn't


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang, y'all still at it? :mob:


----------



## Youngchica (Jul 6, 2009)

Best.Thread.Ever!


----------



## Mertzy (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> He's gay, right?
> 
> This cat said hair like "carpet". Imma have to use that in my future hair descriptions.


 Poor guy, all he did was come in with a question about how to maintain his hair. And now his sexuality is being questioned? Does it really even matter? This is a hair board where everyone is welcome. Can we leave the judgement behind?


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

Mertzy said:


> Poor guy, all he did was come in with a question about how to maintain his hair. And now his sexuality is being questioned? Does it really even matter? This is a hair board where everyone is welcome. Can we leave the judgement behind?




Somehow, I really didn't think she was questioning his sexuality in a negative way or being judgmental. She may not have read the thread and didn't realize he'd already answered the question.

And anyway, I don't think her question, if it was judgmental, is any worse than people coming in with no answer to his question just to comment on his looks.


----------



## envybeauty (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree with sl that newbie previously using certain terms is being wayyyyyyyy overlooked by some.  Women have been roasted on here for saying they or their daughters had "mixed" hair or "nappy" hair.  Roasted.   

Op says it and ...nada. 

Y'all ain't right.


----------



## honeisos (Jul 6, 2009)

Lourdes said:


> Ain't none of you were this helpful when I first joined! "Go use the search feature!" It's alright, I ain't got no hard feelings




LOLOLOLOLOL !!!!!!!!!!!!  
 I smell testosterone  mmmm lol


----------



## ANUBIS (Jul 6, 2009)

welcome to the board  Have you tried using SCurl? Works for me...but my hair is already "nappy". Oh! what about that pomade for men by black majic? Or some wave cream. I bet some good ol' grease would do the trick...


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> I agree with sl that newbie previously using certain terms is being wayyyyyyyy overlooked by some.  Women have been roasted on here for saying they or their daughters had "mixed" hair or "nappy" hair.  Roasted.
> 
> Op says it and ...nada.
> 
> Y'all ain't right.



You know beautiful people can get away with anything. Rhianna wears pasties out to the club and folks talk about how cute and sexy it is. When strippers do it, it's nasty and stank.

That's just the way life is.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 6, 2009)

:scratchch Interesting thread.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

Mertzy said:


> Poor guy, all he did was come in with a question about how to maintain his hair. And now his sexuality is being questioned? Does it really even matter? This is a hair board where everyone is welcome. Can we leave the judgement behind?



Nope.  I was genuinely asking.  I clicked into a previous page and someone asked.  All the other dudes on here are gay.  

And, just like others, I am always curious why someone would pay to join a board that is clearly not intended for them.

ETA:  And, since when is it judgemental to ask if someone is gay?  Captain Sav-a-Newbie.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 6, 2009)

wash hair with baking soda.


----------



## ladybug71 (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG this thread was only 3 pages long when I first saw it, now,   You ladies crack me up.

Welcome to the boards BHJ867!!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

nope 100% straight. dead serious on that one. I just had a hair problem. I could have just buzzed it off permanently like many other dudes I know, but no man straight or gay likes a big *** 5-head like mine shining around. I think we are nearing the dawn of a new age wear straight men aren't afraid to ask cosmetic questions without being looked on as "feminine". Cause I'm bone straight baby. I play basketball, baseball, drive a fast car and all. lol


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> nope 100% straight. dead serious on that one. I just had a hair problem. I could have just buzzed it off permanently like many other dudes I know, but no man straight or gay likes a big *** 5-head like mine shining around. lol



Ok thanks!  You are a cutie.  I bet you'd look good with a baldie too.  Alot of the way your hair curls when it is short has to do with the way you cut it.  Go to a black barber shop and see if they can help you.  Sometimes, they can cut it backwards.

ETA:  If Jon B. can get "carpet" hair, so can you.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, so women can't appreciate good looking men? Hmmm... I'm a member on a few sports forums and the population is like 99% male. Whenever a female joins they are on her, especially if she posts a picture and she's attractive. No different here. All of this over analyzing the situation reminds me of why I prefer the company of men.


----------



## Christelyn (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> nope 100% straight. dead serious on that one. I just had a hair problem. I could have just buzzed it off permanently like many other dudes I know, but no man straight or gay likes a big *** 5-head like mine shining around. I think we are nearing the dawn of a new age wear straight men aren't afraid to ask cosmetic questions without being looked on as "feminine". *Cause I'm bone straight baby*. I play basketball, baseball, drive a fast car and all. lol



LOL at the visual on THAT ONE! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa!!!
OMG I have just been watching this thread grow and grow.  I have NEVER seen such responses and I have to say I have been throughly entertained.


----------



## envybeauty (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> nope 100% straight. dead serious on that one. I just had a hair problem. I could have just buzzed it off permanently like many other dudes I know, but no man straight or gay likes a big *** 5-head like mine shining around. I think we are nearing the dawn of a new age wear straight men aren't afraid to ask cosmetic questions without being looked on as "feminine". Cause I'm bone straight baby. I play basketball, baseball, drive a fast car and all. lol



Welcome! 

I find nothing wrong with a man asking cosmetic questions.  I wish more men would because i have seen too many men walking around with ashy skin, raggedy nails, crusty feet, and dryyyyyyyyyyyyyy hair.

Better to ask and look good, than to walk around looking a hot mess. 

Oh....and I love baking soda.  it is good to clarify hair, whiten teeth, exfoliate skin, scrub pots, brighten clothes, freshen carpet, etc.  It is a staple!!! 

...and I can't believe your parents flat ironed your hair as a little boy.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

You would be surprised how many questions I have gotten in my PM box. I feel like a celebrity or something. It's bizarre haha.

but yea my mom and dad did that to my hair. I don't know what they were thinking. My dad wanted me to have that "Good" hair I guess and instead it made me look like the wierd looking mixed boy with straight hair in grade school.


----------



## Cien (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome bhj867!!  









Good luck with your hair!!! 







ladies...some of yall so fass.....


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I am so serious. Do it. If you won't, I will. *But I have no sexy pictures*.
> 
> I can hear the bad puns and double entendres now.



welp, nothing to see here folks

*exits thread*


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

No offense OP but gay men play basketball, baseball, and drive fast cars as well.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

Darn it....I told myself I wasn't coming in this thread.......


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> You would be surprised how many questions I have gotten in my PM box. I feel like a celebrity or something. It's bizarre haha.
> 
> but yea my mom and dad did that to my hair. I don't know what they were thinking. My dad wanted me to have that "Good" hair I guess and instead it made me look like the wierd looking mixed boy with straight hair in grade school.



Yea, I found that interesting. What made you want to accept your curls now?


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

hainging out with more of my black friends and family as of recent. Getting in touch with my african roots a little more. IDK. I just find that a piece of me has been missing.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> hainging out with more of my black friends and family as of recent. Getting in touch with my african roots a little more. IDK. I just find that a piece of me has been missing.


How does you dad feel about you going natural? What did you mom say?


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> hainging out with more of my black friends and family as of recent. Getting in touch with my african roots a little more. IDK. I just find that a piece of me has been missing.


 
Wow, this started out as a funny thread, but goodness...your issue really touches my heart. 

It is so sad to see, but usually, in the African American community we tend to run away from all things that are "Black"-- things that make us unique and thus so very beautiful...our hair is one of these bigger issues. To see you actually want to embrace what we tend to run from is amazing.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> How does you dad feel about you going natural? What did you mom say?



They are both cool with it. Since Ive grown my hair out this last time my dad was a little hesitant and then said stuttering, "Wow . . . you're hair has never been that curly." and that's all he said.

My mom said, "OH MY GOD IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!! I ENVY YOU! WHERE DID ALL THOSE CURLS COME FROM?" like they don't remember. 

but from what I can tell by pictures my parents hair straightening venture starting around age 5.  Which is ironically the same year my little brother was born, 1992. And he is white (blonde hair and blue eyes). My half brother. My parents kept the name of his real father from him until last year when they finally broke down and told him. This is the earliest picture of me at 5 years old with straightened hair I could find. everything before this is naps. 








beans4reezy said:


> Wow, this started out as a funny thread, but goodness...your issue really touches my heart.
> 
> It is so sad to see, but usually, in the African American community we tend to run away from all things that are "Black"-- things that make us unique and thus so very beautiful...our hair is one of these bigger issues. To see you actually want to embrace what we tend to run from is amazing.



I don't see why. African hair/heritage is beautiful. I feel a bond with my black friends and family this past year more than anytime in my life. Mainly because I have been around them more. I was a VERY sheltered child to say the least. 

I was never told to "hate" my black side. I never ran away from it, I just was never exposed to it. and that was my parents choice, not mine.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> *You would be surprised how many questions I have gotten in my PM box. I feel like a celebrity or something. It's bizarre haha.*


Share. 

There are an interesting mix of personalities in this thread. LOL


----------



## DayStar (Jul 6, 2009)

is it hard to get peen, or is there a shortage, cause this ish is hilarious!



Mertzy said:


> Poor guy, all he did was come in with a question about how to maintain his hair. And now his sexuality is being questioned? Does it really even matter? This is a hair board where everyone is welcome. Can we leave the judgement behind?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

ebonybelle said:


> is it hard to get peen, or is there a shortage, cause this ish is hilarious!



Girl, hursh!  Don't go calling people out.


----------



## exubah (Jul 6, 2009)

I just thought about this one, but have you ever tried Aveda's Be Curly line?...their creme does not leave the hair hard like some gels but it does give curls definition.  Check out www.aveda.com


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> Share.
> 
> There are an interesting mix of personalities in this thread. LOL



Without spilling everybody's name, everybody on this board has been very cordial to me. Most just asking me questions about why im on here. Where am I from, and that everyone will help me the best they can. 

MSA, I talked to her for a LONG time last night. She is so nice and funny too. (btw I wish I could live in LA too.)

beaux cheveux is interested in my music. (which makes me smile) it's my passion. She's cool.

BostonMaria is a wonderful nice woman. very caring. she was being very motherly to me. Telling me to keep my head up high and giving me good advice.   

virgo_chinwe, I talked to her on the phone last night for hours. We get along like two pees in a pod My battery went dead lol


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Without spilling everybody's name, everybody on this board has been very cordial to me. Most just asking me questions about why im on here. Where am I from, and that everyone will help me the best they can.
> 
> MSA, I talked to her for a LONG time last night. She is so nice and funny too. (btw I wish I could live in LA too.)
> 
> ...




Love connection 

I knew it!


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 6, 2009)

whooooa.....


----------



## Lucie (Jul 6, 2009)

Like whoa!!!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> They are both cool with it. Since Ive grown my hair out this last time my dad was a little hesitant and then said stuttering, "Wow . . . you're hair has never been that curly." and that's all he said.
> 
> My mom said, "OH MY GOD IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!! I ENVY YOU! WHERE DID ALL THOSE CURLS COME FROM?" like they don't remember.



Let me guess...your dad is black and your mom is white?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Without spilling everybody's name, everybody on this board has been very cordial to me. Most just asking me questions about why im on here. Where am I from, and that everyone will help me the best they can.
> 
> MSA, I talked to her for a LONG time last night. She is so nice and funny too. (btw I wish I could live in LA too.)
> 
> ...



holddd up! Some people are on it!

When you callin' me up?


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 6, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> whooooa.....


RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT lmao
that list is quite hilarious


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is on a roll today!!! 
Keep it coming!!!!
And, aw, he said I was cool!!!


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 6, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I don't know...Cantu smells faintly fishy to me. It's not very strong or distinctive though, and once it's absorbed, it's not even noticeable. You can open it and smell it before you buy.



I can't stand the smell of Cantu!! I like it though.  I think with the OP since his hair is fine you could use a curly leave in and go.  My hair is coarser and kinkier than your, but I think you may like the John Frieda Frizz Free line.


----------



## DayStar (Jul 6, 2009)

....wow,sistas cat even get AIM names ad u done got contact info!






bhj867 said:


> Without spilling everybody's name, everybody on this board has been very cordial to me. Most just asking me questions about why im on here. Where am I from, and that everyone will help me the best they can.
> 
> MSA, I talked to her for a LONG time last night. She is so nice and funny too. (btw I wish I could live in LA too.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirei (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is very telling...it really is...


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

naw lol it's not like dat. I gave her MY #. but yea, we dont live terribly far away from each other and it looks like we'll become good friends.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> naw lol it's not like dat. I gave her MY #. but yea, we dont live terribly far away from each other and it looks like we'll become good friends.




That's great. (Especially since she's not related to you and all.)


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

Uh oh! lol


----------



## v2.0 (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Love connection
> 
> I knew it!




How come you didn't highlight your own name?


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

OT: In other news: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-MqBxwbeWg
Seeing as this thread got way OT anyway, I thought I might add.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

v2.0 said:


> How come you didn't highlight your own name?




Because it ain't even like that.


----------



## Kirei (Jul 6, 2009)

Yall heffs just better answer my questions when I ask since yall came out the woodworks for the OP...

I should change my name,avi, and siggy and act like I got a peen then maybe I would get some answers...dang shame...


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 6, 2009)

I had to come see it myself


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness...so I just caught up to this thread...I am SUPER embarrassed....


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2009)

I motion to move this thread here.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Oh my goodness...so I just caught up to this thread...I am SUPER embarrassed....





I love LHCF.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Oh my goodness...so I just caught up to this thread...I am SUPER embarrassed....




I see a name change in your future.

Who's head of the LHCF relocation program now?


----------



## Kirei (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Oh my goodness...so I just caught up to this thread...I am SUPER embarrassed....


 
Why???

We know what you was doing last night....


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Oh my goodness...so I just caught up to this thread...I am SUPER embarrassed....



You should be.  For that and all that stuff you said earlier in the thread.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> I see a name change in your future.
> 
> Who's head of the LHCF relocation program now?



Me.  I'll scoop her up.


----------



## v2.0 (Jul 6, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I motion to move this thread here.



Maybe it would be better suited here.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Me.  I'll scoop her up.



Ok good.

I think the last director was banned.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Ok good.
> 
> I think the last director was banned.



Nah, it was always me.  I'm still here.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 6, 2009)

Honi said:


> and u will never see this happen eva again!



lol, this thread is tooo funny

something like this happened back in the day, a member- i think it was firecracker made a joke about LHCF "women" getting their panties in a twist over some pay....


Welcome OP  nice to see another male on LHCF


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Oh my goodness...so I just caught up to this thread...I am SUPER embarrassed....


Girl, don't be.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Nah, it was always me.  I'm still here.




Good good. I may need a name change soon myself.


----------



## Kirei (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Oh my goodness...so I just caught up to this thread...I am SUPER embarrassed....


 
 Still laughing!

He said yall would be great friends in the future...

*Lets be cut friends on the low...dat da da da da...*


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

Blaque*Angel said:


> lol, this thread is tooo funny
> 
> something like this happened back in the day, a member- i think it was firecracker made a joke about LHCF "women" getting their panties in a twist over some pay....
> 
> ...



You're a man too?


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

didnt mean to bust u out like dat. haha. It's not horrible though. We just talked on the phone.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Jul 6, 2009)

and it keeps on going.....


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Still laughing!
> 
> He said yall would be great friends in the future...
> 
> *Lets be cut friends on the low...dat da da da da...*





BHJ....you are so dead! 

Sigh....none the less....I learned that we have an infamous cougar group on LHCF....his stories were amusing.....


----------



## Kirei (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> BHJ....you are so dead!
> 
> Sigh....none the less....I learned that we have an infamous cougar group on LHCF....his stories were amusing.....


 
Do tell....


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> BHJ....you are so dead!
> 
> Sigh....none the less....I learned that we have an infamous cougar group on LHCF....his stories were amusing.....



haha I never said anything about cut nothin lol. girls quit exaggerating now 

but yea there are some cougars on here. GGRRRAAARRR. its all good though


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Cutting nothing is right.... *hands on hip* 

Evil look to BHJ----I would say your full name....but i dont know it....but you know that cant be good!! 







bhj867 said:


> haha I never said anything about cut nothin lol. girls quit exaggerating now
> 
> but yea there are some cougars on here. GGRRRAAARRR. its all good
> 
> though


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Cutting nothing is right.... *hands on hip*
> 
> Evil look to BHJ----I would say your full name....but i dont know it....but you know that cant be good!!




This post made me.


----------



## princessnad (Jul 6, 2009)

OP, there has been some doubt.  I think you should post a spoon pic like they do on bodybuilder.com.

People seem to need proof.


----------



## Zaynab (Jul 6, 2009)

sylver2 said:


> wow...


 
You got that right

I need to get out more.


----------



## Starr1 (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is comedy!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

v2.0 said:


> How come you didn't highlight your own name?


 
Ewwww where did that hump smiley come from? Never seen that one before.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> You're a man too?


 
huh??NO....

There are many males on here, just saying nice to see another male on here


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome OP! 

I see that you've got enough advice to tide you over so good luck with getting your curl back.



bhj867 said:


> but yea there are some cougars on here. GGRRRAAARRR. its all good though



It's cougars, panthers, bobcats, lions, tigers, bears, oh my, all up on the menu in this piece.

Don't let 'em hurtcha.


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hello and welcome OP!
> 
> I see that you've got enough advice to tide you over so good luck with getting your curl back.
> 
> ...


 

@ The Bolded!


----------



## unalteredone (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL @ there being 35 pages to this thread.


----------



## Iansan (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome, OP, lol...


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> LOL @ there being 35 pages to this thread.




LOL at you not changing your settings to 40 posts per page so that there'd only be 9 pages.


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> LOL at you not changing your settings to 40 posts per page so that there'd only be 9 pages.



Either way, still a number of responses/commentary/personal ads/blatant sexual humor/etc.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Actually, a good product to draw up curls is Elasta QP mango butter moisturizer. I don't know its its the water-based formula or the silicones, but it made by 4b hair shingle. Strangeness.


He's is adorable, isn't he?*


----------



## Nicole1976 (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn you are cute

and about your hair...looks fine


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Without spilling everybody's name, everybody on this board has been very cordial to me. Most just asking me questions about why im on here. Where am I from, and that everyone will help me the best they can.
> 
> MSA, I talked to her for a LONG time last night. She is so nice and funny too. (btw I wish I could live in LA too.)
> 
> ...


So when ya'll hooking up?


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT lmao
> that list is quite hilarious


AINT IT THO!!!!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> So when ya'll hooking up?




You missed it...a couple pages back he said they don't live that far from each other and they're gonna be great friends.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jul 6, 2009)

v2.0 said:


>




What in the Hell???


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Wait! You're twenty-two? My bff Megan is the same age! She's a beauty pageant winner with several titles under her belt. She's going into wedding planning, so yo won't even need to hire someone! She's very funny, loves cats, girly stuff, football, and the color, green! Nice pretty brown skin, Jamaican girl, very openminded, has previously dated biracial men and very easy to talk to! You will both get along very well!

PM me for her myspace and I'll give you more hair advice!





sorry... had to try*


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> So when ya'll hooking up?



*damn! Too late!
*


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Cutting nothing is right.... *hands on hip*
> 
> Evil look to BHJ----I would say your full name....but i dont know it....but you know that cant be good!!


So let me get this straight -- y'all talked on the phone till his battery died and you don't know his full name?


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> So let me get this straight -- y'all talked on the phone till his battery died and you don't know his full name?



Why would she? Isn't his first name enough?

I thought it was generally a no-go to give out your last name to strangers.


----------



## unalteredone (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> LOL at you not changing your settings to 40 posts per page so that there'd only be 9 pages.




Well i'm just gonna go ahead and assume/pretend that that wasn't suggested to me in a rude way.

So uh....thanks for the advice, i'll get right on it. 


I will say, that based on some of what i've seen in the relationship forum etc, i was worried that there were a lot of prudes on this board, and this thread reassures me that the fire is alive and well for the women of LHCF. 

Y'all are hilarious, and usually I'd join in on the objectification of a man, but due to my debilitating (seriously, it's a problem) need to deflate the egos of men who think/know that they are good looking, i shall remain tellingly silent about his hottness .

Pretty hair though, i say just work with what you've got!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 6, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> So let me get this straight -- y'all talked on the phone till his battery died and you don't know his full name?


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Wait! You're twenty-two? My bff Megan is the same age! She's a beauty pageant winner with several titles under her belt. She's going into wedding planning, so yo won't even need to hire someone! She's very funny, loves cats, girly stuff, football, and the color, green! Nice pretty brown skin, Jamaican girl, very openminded, has previously dated biracial men and very easy to talk to! You will both get along very well!*
> 
> *PM me for her myspace and I'll give you more hair advice!*
> 
> ...


 
HEYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MEMBERS ONLY!
:210::210::210::210:


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Well i'm just gonna go ahead and assume/pretend that that wasn't suggested to me in a rude way.
> 
> So uh....thanks for the advice, i'll get right on it.




I actually didn't mean that in a rude way. Sorry bout that. I forget sometimes that type isn't very expressive.

Anyway, 40 posts per page makes reading lhcf that much more enjoyable. Do try it. You'll love it and wonder how you ever lived without it.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

we r talking.  ill admit it. I like her alot.


----------



## Kirei (Jul 6, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> Cutting nothing is right.... *hands on hip*
> 
> Evil look to BHJ----I would say your full name....but i dont know it....but you know that cant be good!!


 
Im sorry but 

If it's all that then why were all up in here earlier talking about being in heat?? 

Don't try to be all shy now...


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> we r talking.  ill admit it. I like her alot.


So....when ya'll hooking up?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> we r talking.  ill admit it. I like her alot.





LHCF
Grown long hair and find a man. Beverly needs to up her price for membership.


----------



## Briabiggles (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is out of control!!  You ladies are hilarious!


----------



## Finally Free (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> So....when ya'll hooking up?


 
persistent aren't we!!!!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

i dont know we're just talking right now. but I hope it works  OK enough about that. I refuse to say anything stupid to make her pissed at me.


----------



## Tarae (Jul 6, 2009)

unalteredone said:


> Well i'm just gonna go ahead and assume/pretend that that wasn't suggested to me in a rude way.
> 
> So uh....thanks for the advice, i'll get right on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

Finally Free said:


> persistent aren't we!!!!


I keep remembering her post last night about needing 3 showers so it seems a hook up is in the very near future.


----------



## princessnad (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> we r talking.  ill admit it. I like her alot.



You're sure it's not just because she's "in heat"? 


Good luck.  Hope you guys are great "friends"


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> i dont know we're just talking right now. but I hope it works  OK enough about that. I refuse to say anything stupid to make her pissed at me.


Aww and youre being sweet too!!

Boy its gonna be some jealous he**as up in hurr!!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> i dont know we're just talking right now. but I hope it works  *OK enough about that. I refuse to say anything stupid to make her pissed at me.*




Go with that feeling. Don't mess it up before y'all even get started.

Ok so who's gonna help plan the wedding? Dlewis could bake the cake.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 6, 2009)

Never a dull moment.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> we r talking.  ill admit it. I like her alot.



Awww....

This could become an LHCF first. 

I was here!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> Aww and youre being sweet too!!
> 
> *Boy its gonna be some jealous he**as up in hurr!!!*!





Anyway, Xenax if you don't take that doggone french braid out of your siggy I'm gonna be real angry. You know that's not right, flaunting all that shiny hair in front of us.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Why would she? Isn't his first name enough?
> 
> I thought it was generally a no-go to give out your last name to strangers.


Sorry -- I don't talk to strangers on the phone in the first place, especially if this person is someone I met that same day online, so this whole thing is a foreign concept to me. But perhaps you are right.


XenaX said:


> I keep remembering her post last night about needing 3 showers so it seems a hook up is in the very near future.


Not to mention using the word cut (and giggling) repeatedly.

WE SEE YOU, GIRRRRRLLLL.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

BroadstreetBully said:


> Awww....
> 
> This could become an LHCF first.
> 
> I was here!






I called it!

Aww and they'll both have AMAZING hair.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Anyway, Xenax if you don't take that doggone french braid out of your siggy I'm gonna be real angry. You know that's not right, flaunting all that shiny hair in front of us.


You the 2nd person to tell me that!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> we r talking.  ill admit it. I like her alot.


OMG! That is so cute!!!!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> You the 2nd person to tell me that!




It's sowing seeds of jealousy, envy, and covetousness in my heart. And you know I'm trying to live right.


----------



## princessnad (Jul 6, 2009)

Relationship forum ladies, take note.  When trying to get a man:

1) Talk in airshot of target man about how hot he is
2) Make references about how "in heat" you are
3) ACT FAST!!!  Get those digits quick!

Hey, this is a new tactic for me but I'm not mad at ya Virgo.

LOL


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

BroadstreetBully said:


> Awww....
> 
> This could become an LHCF first.
> 
> I was here!


I was here too!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

OT: why the hell am i not at that jackson memorial service. my dad was such a big fan


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> OT: why the hell am i not at that jackson memorial service. my dad was such a big fan




You can go right over to the entertainment forum and talk about mj in one of the many super long threads about him.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> OT: why the hell am i not at that jackson memorial service. my dad was such a big fan


Why you tryna change the subject?


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> Why you tryna change the subject?


lol idk. yall crazy but funny as hell

oh btw how much water yall take wit this biotin, i dont think im drinking enough.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Go with that feeling. Don't mess it up before y'all even get started.
> 
> *Ok so who's gonna help plan the wedding?* Dlewis could bake the cake.


 
I've learned a ton from the makeup forum.

I wouldn't mind doing everyones makeup.......

Free of charge of course.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> You can go right over to the entertainment forum and talk about mj in one of the many super long threads about him.



Smooth.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> lol idk. yall crazy but funny as hell
> 
> oh btw how much water yall take wit this biotin, i dont think im drinking enough.


You better make sure you down A LOT of water especially since you are taking such a high mg of it otherwise you may develop some bumps in unwanted places.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I've learned a ton from the makeup forum.
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing everyones makeup.......
> 
> Free of charge of course.




***Victory Is Mine*** or Shimmie or Nice&Wavy could officiate the ceremony.

And who's a good photographer? Oh Whimsy  could do it.

Now who's gonna make the dress and do the floral arrangements? Is it MissMasala that sews really well? Somebody in that forum is great at making clothes.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> You better make sure you down A LOT of water especially since you are taking such a high mg of it otherwise you may develop some bumps in unwanted places.



already happening. my face is on fire. nasty breakout this morning.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess the PM button broke for certain posts that made it on here.

Jesus take the wheel, be a fence, the whole nine!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Wait! You're twenty-two? My bff Megan is the same age! She's a beauty pageant winner with several titles under her belt. She's going into wedding planning, so yo won't even need to hire someone! She's very funny, loves cats, girly stuff, football, and the color, green! Nice pretty brown skin, Jamaican girl, very openminded, has previously dated biracial men and very easy to talk to! You will both get along very well!
> 
> PM me for her myspace and I'll give you more hair advice!
> 
> ...



Is that the Miss Junkanoo chick?


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> ***Victory Is Mine*** or Shimmie or Nice&Wavy could officiate the ceremony.
> 
> And who's a good photographer? Oh Whimsy could do it.
> 
> Now who's gonna make the dress and do the floral arrangements? Is it MissMasala that sews really well? Somebody in that forum is great at making clothes.


 
Ok cool. Is this going to be an outdoor or indoor affair?


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> already happening. my face is on fire. nasty breakout this morning.



You need to drink water like a fish while on Biotin. A B-complex should also help to balance out the effects of the Biotin. And topically, aspirin masks are great for breakouts.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> already happening. my face is on fire. nasty breakout this morning.



I'm sure it'll clear up soon.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Ok cool. Is this going to be an outdoor or indoor affair?




I'm thinking outdoor, evening, garden tent (to simulate when they met).

His band could play...or is that too ghetto?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Ok cool. Is this going to be an outdoor or indoor affair?


Were you and msa in the "help me plan my July 4th wedding" thread? If not, you should have been.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL, this thread is hilarious.  

Now, can I get some help with my hair issue?  What do I put on my braids to keep them moisturized?  My C&G reggie isn't working.


----------



## Mertzy (Jul 6, 2009)

I think this thread is not only funny, but really cute !!!!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

have yall listened to my band yet?


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

At least 64 oz


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> already happening. my face is on fire. nasty breakout this morning.


I got about 6 unopened bottles of that stuff that I cannot take b/c it breaks me out not matter HOW much water I drank.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> LOL, this thread is hilarious.
> 
> Now, can I get some help with my hair issue?  What do I put on my braids to keep them moisturized?  My C&G reggie isn't working.


Nah playa.

You need to put some sexy pics of "yourself" up as a really foine man and THEN we will give you some reggie help mkay?


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> I'm thinking outdoor, evening, garden tent (to simulate when they met).
> 
> His band could play...or is that too ghetto?


 
No not at all....its actually perfect!




bhj867 said:


> have yall listened to my band yet?


 
We would need to before the ceremony. What type of music do you play?


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> I got about 6 unopened bottles of that stuff that I cannot take b/c it breaks me out not matter HOW much water I drank.



I wonder why it does that.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is a hot a** hilarious mess!! Last time I checked there were only two pages. I miss one day and look what happens. There is already a wedding planned!

I see what the fuss is about though. DAMN HE'S FINE!!!! I should have came in here before ya'll got your claws into him. lol


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> No not at all....its actually perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at my siggy. Paradox avenue. I do vocals and keyboards, but we just finished our first song with them in it. it'll be up on myspace soon


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> No not at all....its actually perfect!
> 
> *We would need to before the ceremony. What type of music do you play?*




Yes we would. Manushka would you handle that? 

Brendan is Marquett going to be your best man?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> I wonder why it does that.


Biotin detoxes you
The pimples are skin impurities coming to the surface. Many say once those pimples fade their skin is clearer then before.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> LOL, this thread is hilarious.
> 
> Now, can I get some help with my hair issue?  What do I put on my braids to keep them moisturized?  My C&G reggie isn't working.


Nah, but seriously, I cant help you. I am not too familiar with the C&G method but the only thing I can suggest is to moisturize your hair REALLY well before you get the braids installed, especially the ends.


----------



## exubah (Jul 6, 2009)

lawd I don miss da soaps at all.........this better than Young & The Restless....wait, hold up.....yinna sure this ain't the spin-off???

ohhh, ummm let me be the first to offer congrats on the impending nuptials!....any thoughts on the names of the future kiddies?


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 6, 2009)

I had to come back to see why this thread was so long. 

What kind of thread is this.  Now I gotta go back cuz I'm lost.  Yall are just throwing random stuff out there and I'm just confused.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> Biotin detoxes you
> The pimples are skin impurities coming to the surface. Many say once those pimples fade their skin is clearer then before.


Hmmm....really? Can I take it while preggers?


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

yall r funny as hell.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> look at my siggy. Paradox avenue. I do vocals and keyboards, but we just finished our first song with them in it. it'll be up on myspace soon






msa said:


> Yes we would. Manushka would you handle that?
> 
> Brendan is Marquett going to be your best man?




Vocals and keyboards huh? We can make that work. I have a cousin who is well versed with a trumbone. 

I'll give her a call.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jul 6, 2009)

bookmark  i'm off to bed y'all


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Jul 6, 2009)

yall are a trip...


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> LOL, this thread is hilarious.
> 
> Now, can I get some help with my hair issue?  What do I put on my braids to keep them moisturized?  My C&G reggie isn't working.



I'm not familiar with C&G. Some have had luck with braidsprays. Maybe you could make a spritz with aloe and glycerin?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> Hmmm....really? Can I take it while preggers?


Yes but I can't really tell you the amount you should take. Biotin is a necessary vitamin so anything that would be good for you would be good for your baby


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey now....yall girls are just wrong
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.....if anybody else had asked the OP question it would've been answered by all of like 3 people.

Carry on.  I have some reading to do.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 6, 2009)

SEMO said:


> First, *welcome to the forum. *You are more than welcome here. We have other male members besides yourself.
> 
> As far as scab hair goes, there's some disagreement about what it is. But most think of it as something that happens to some people who relax their hair for years and then go natural. For some, the first few inches of hair still seem to be affected by the chemicals somehow and are often rougher than the person's real texture.
> 
> As far as making your hair curlier, I personally find that using Garnier Fructis curl & shine shampoo makes my hair much curlier (with tight curls) than normal. Also, using a Denman brush (see below), from Sally's beauty supply, while my hair is wet makes my hair more tightly curled. It might help you too to get the look you want.


I agree.  That Denman does make my curls much curlier.

I can't believe contributing to this confusing thread.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Jul 6, 2009)

Dayum four hundred something posts.  ya'll some thirsty man starved females LOL.


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> i dont know we're just talking right now. but I hope it works  OK enough about that. I refuse to say anything stupid to make her pissed at me.



How sweet!  I'm glad you guys are enjoying getting to know each other.  Why we always gotta clown other folks' joy?  SMDH.  Git it OP!  Git it girl!(forgot her screenname)


----------



## Kirei (Jul 6, 2009)

LondonDiva said:


> I guess the PM button broke for certain posts that made it on here.
> 
> Jesus take the wheel, be a fence, the whole nine!


 
Condom too... When ur in heat you'll do some thangs...and be em-*bare*-_*a$$*_ed later..


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh my erplexed


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Jul 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Is that the Miss Junkanoo chick?


*nono:
Uh uh! Oh, no!*


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Condom too... When ur in heat you'll do some thangs...and be em-*bare*-_*a$$*_ed later..


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Jul 6, 2009)

LMFAO @ this thread!!! Yall like some wolves up in here!!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> I agree with sl that newbie previously using certain terms is being wayyyyyyyy overlooked by some.  Women have been roasted on here for saying they or their daughters had "mixed" hair or "nappy" hair.  Roasted.
> 
> Op says it and ...nada.
> 
> Y'all ain't right.





msa said:


> You know beautiful people can get away with anything. Rhianna wears pasties out to the club and folks talk about how cute and sexy it is. When strippers do it, it's nasty and stank.
> 
> That's just the way life is.


OMG YES!!!! I was just at that Thread in the ET...
No offense to the OP


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 6, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> Biotin detoxes you
> The pimples are skin impurities coming to the surface. Many say once those pimples fade their skin is *clearer then before*.



They a [email protected] lie!  I took that stuff for 7 years before I figured out it was causing my acne.  It got progressively worse, not clearer.  Its banned from my body forever now.  I haven't had cystic acne since I stopped (6 months).

bhj867 if its breaking you out now it probably always will.  MSM will also stimulate growth but it may soften your texture, not make it kinkier.


----------



## v2.0 (Jul 6, 2009)

Pokahontas said:


> Hey now....yall girls are just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right?  I created a thread about going natural and half of the people who are pro-natural are in this thread and not mine.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

Smuckie_Slick said:


> How sweet! I'm glad you guys are enjoying getting to know each other. Why we always gotta clown other folks' joy? SMDH. Git it OP! Git it girl!(forgot her screenname)


 

I want everyone to have joy! That is why I am trying to help. 

I'm happy for the two of them!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

v2.0 said:


> Right? I created a thread about going natural and half of the people who are pro-natural are in this thread and not mine.


 
LOL. Sorry girl! This seems to be a special case here. I would've helped but alas....I am relaxed!


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

v2.0 said:


> Right?  I created a thread about going natural and half of the people who are pro-natural are in this thread and not mine.




Where's your thread? I haven't seen it.

Though, I don't know anything about transitioning so I can't really help you.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi BHJ!

Just a lil' music history for ya - and I quote

_*You could just about find a freak anywhere
But then again, you could know someone all their life
But might not know they're a freak unless "they are on this site" *_(ad lib)....(Whodini, 1985)

Now with that being said back to your hair - considering I did not see any bad hair pix (we do "before and after" on this site) your hair looks pretty good! I know "you know" your hair but you hair looks quite nice. I have a nephew with your texture of hair and he would wash, condish, and use a little bit of mousse and he is good to go. I would recommend that you definitely K.I.S.B. (Keep it Simple, Brendan)..I know I haven't added much but I really think you should not "over-think" your hair....


----------



## HoneyCurlz (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is quite funny! 

Wow, the way this guy started to "name names" was priceless.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> They are both cool with it. Since Ive grown my hair out this last time my dad was a little hesitant and then said stuttering, "Wow . . . you're hair has never been that curly." and that's all he said.
> 
> My mom said, "OH MY GOD IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!! I ENVY YOU! WHERE DID ALL THOSE CURLS COME FROM?" like they don't remember.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 6, 2009)

Ur band's got skills OP, the demo is nice, i'm a fan of most things guitar so i like it.

Oh and i know the OP's full name!! LOL


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> bhj867 said:
> 
> 
> > They are both cool with it. Since Ive grown my hair out this last time my dad was a little hesitant and then said stuttering, "Wow . . . you're hair has never been that curly." and that's all he said.
> ...


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 6, 2009)

Let me kno when u upload it and i'll check it out.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> luckiestdestiny said:
> 
> 
> > Very true, I admit it is something I've been struggling with. But naw. I don't want to change my music taste or anything like that (I love rap and rock). I don't even talk different around my black friends. The hair thing though. I just want it back to natural.
> ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 6, 2009)

LMBO at the number of posts!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 6, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> They a [email protected] lie!  I took that stuff for 7 years before I figured out it was causing my acne.  It got progressively worse, not clearer.  Its banned from my body forever now.  I haven't had cystic acne since I stopped (6 months).
> 
> bhj867 if its breaking you out now it probably always will.  MSM will also stimulate growth but it may soften your texture, not make it kinkier.


Its different for everyone. If you check some threads people had great results when they stuck it out. In the end its just a jugement call. If things don't seem like they are getting better then your right to stop


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

CHECKMATE! said:


> bhj867 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the name! Welcome
> ...


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:
			
		

> I don't know how y'all sit through that many pages. Change your settings to 40 posts per page. Then you'll only have 12 pages, not 46.



msa, you really seem to like it that way. What makes it 'better' for you? I might have to change to see what's up.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> I don't know how y'all sit through that many pages. Change your settings to 40 posts per page. Then you'll only have 12 pages, not 46.


 


ROBOTxcore said:


> msa, you really seem to like it that way. What makes it 'better' for you? I might have to change to see what's up.


 
I just changed it and its a lot better. You see more post and can follow threads with ease IMO.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> msa, you really seem to like it that way. What makes it 'better' for you? I might have to change to see what's up.



It's easier to read that way...you don't have to click every five seconds to a new page.

And, it's easier to tell which threads have the most drama.


----------



## robot. (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:
			
		

> It's easier to read that way...you don't have to click every five seconds to a new page.
> 
> And, it's easier to tell which threads have the most drama.



I'll try it now.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

MSA, what happened to planning this shindig?

I'm a busy woman. I have another one in the works.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

Manushka said:


> MSA, what happened to planning this shindig?
> 
> I'm a busy woman. I have another one in the works.




LOL. 

Well since Brendan's band only has one song I guess we should wait a while....at least until he and Virgo have actually started dating.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Jul 6, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> They a [email protected] lie!  I took that stuff for 7 years before I figured out it was causing my acne.  It got progressively worse, not clearer.  Its banned from my body forever now.  I haven't had cystic acne since I stopped (6 months).
> 
> bhj867 if its breaking you out now it probably always will.  MSM will also stimulate growth but it may soften your texture, not make it kinkier.



you most likely didnt drink enough water while taking it.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2009)

Khaiya said:


> Oh and i know the OP's full name!! LOL


 i don't know whether to smack you or slow clap.


msa said:


> It's easier to read that way...you don't have to click every five seconds to a new page.
> 
> And, it's easier to tell which threads have the most drama.


for real...i changed it after my very first epic thread.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

I left and came back to I don't know what....


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^LOL, it wasn't that hard......didnt involve any PMs or phone calls


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

I officially name this thread - 

THREAD OF THE WEEK


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I officially name this thread -
> 
> THREAD OF THE WEEK


But but but.....its only 1 star! erplexed


----------



## Khaiya (Jul 6, 2009)

You have to count all the little stars around the big one too.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


> But but but.....its only 1 star! erplexed


 
Naw gal, there's about 20 of them stars in there, only one of them is like really really really (get it?) big!


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Naw gal, there's about 20 of them stars in there, only one of them is like really really really (get it?) big!


OMG!!


----------



## zenith (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> It's easier to read that way...you don't have to click every five seconds to a new page.
> 
> And, it's easier to tell which threads have the most drama.




_and how do you do that? i tried the linears on the display mode and it's not helping._erplexed


----------



## Youngchica (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Jennings is lovvving the attention I see..


----------



## Auburn (Jul 6, 2009)

Who wouldnt?


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

zenith said:


> _and how do you do that? i tried the linears on the display mode and it's not helping._erplexed




Go to your user cp, under edit options, scroll down (I think it's almost all the way) and there should be a post per page option that you can change. Yours is probably set to "forum default" so look for that and then click and change it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 6, 2009)

*Wow!! This is thread ......*


----------



## Tee (Jul 6, 2009)

I am so lost right now I can't dare try to go all the way back and read it all.  All I will ask is, the OP is not really looking for hair help anymore is he?  Yall wrong up in here!!!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Ok yes,_ *im a man*_ AHHH lol.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzN0mMx-sJg&feature=related

This whole thread has been 





Auburn said:


> AWK ...warrrrrd


 like that one poster said..


----------



## HAIRapy (Jul 6, 2009)

....


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 6, 2009)

This  thread is hilarious...wow some people need to tone it down

Anyway, I'm biracial as well and me and all of my siblings have had several texture changes. (And obviously you don't have to be of mixed race to have your texture change as you grow I don't think)
One of my sisters had type 2 hair as a young kid and now she's 4 
it's not going back to 2 

but at least your hair is still curly
at least it's not totally straight


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Somehow, I really didn't think she was questioning his sexuality in a negative way or being judgmental. She may not have read the thread and didn't realize he'd already answered the question.
> 
> And anyway, I don't think her question, if it was judgmental, is any worse than people coming in with no answer to his question just to comment on his looks.


 Apparently it's being questioned to make sure he's available for the kill.....


----------



## adf23 (Jul 6, 2009)

Is the 'guy' who started this thread real?  Something seems weird.  Looking back at 'his' commentary, ,   seems girlish.........


----------



## winnettag (Jul 6, 2009)

adf23 said:


> Is the 'guy' who started this thread real? Something seems weird. Looking back at 'his' commentary, , seems girlish.........


 
But what would be the point in someone making this up?  
That would be a whole new level of troll!


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

winnettag said:


> But what would be the point in someone making this up?
> That would be a whole new level of troll!


 @ whole new level of troll.


----------



## msa (Jul 6, 2009)

winnettag said:


> But what would be the point in someone making this up?
> That would be a whole new level of troll!




Folks make up rich boyfriends and royal relatives and pr careers so this one thread ain't that big of a deal really.


----------



## winnettag (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Folks make up rich boyfriends and royal relatives and pr careers so this one thread ain't that big of a deal really.


 
True.  But although those are ridiculous things to make up too, I can see why some poor-self-esteem-having people might do that.  

I don't see why someone would make this up though.  

This poor thread, if real, has gone on so many tangents since it started.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Folks make up rich boyfriends and royal relatives and pr careers so this one thread ain't that big of a deal really.


for real. we know for a fact that there are people on this board who "know" taysha.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

Yezzzur Im 100% male. Keep questioning my Gender/Sexuality and I will have to prove it to ya. Im not afraid of showing my goods if need be.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Yezzzur Im 100% male. Keep questioning my Gender/Sexuality and I will have to prove it to ya. Im not afraid of showing my goods if need be.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 6, 2009)

XenaX said:


>


 

AND ON THAT NOTE I AM OUT.............


----------



## zenith (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Yezzzur Im 100% male. Keep questioning my Gender/Sexuality and I will have to prove it to ya. Im not afraid of showing my goods if need be.



:endworld:


----------



## winnettag (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Yezzzur Im 100% male. Keep questioning my Gender/Sexuality and I will have to prove it to ya. Im not afraid of showing my goods if need be.


 
I guess you aren't shy after all!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 6, 2009)

*um.... long thread why?*​


----------



## LongCurlz (Jul 6, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Yezzzur Im 100% male. Keep questioning my Gender/Sexuality and I will have to prove it to ya. Im not afraid of showing my goods if need be.


 Ok Prove it




JK


----------



## Kay.Dee (Jul 6, 2009)

had to post
this thread is about to explode


----------



## v2.0 (Jul 6, 2009)

msa said:


> Where's your thread? I haven't seen it.
> 
> Though, I don't know anything about transitioning so I can't really help you.



You don't know anything about 2a curls, either, but how many posts do you have in this thread?


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 6, 2009)

Besides being called a freak by a complete stranger *rolls eyes* ....I think its the beginning of a good week.LOL. 

So can we say.....

 :thatsall:

Already?!?!? please.... 

This thread has been thoroughly entertaining. Thanks to all who contributed to the FUN and did take it that seriously...and of course first in foremost for the insightful advice.... 

You are all characters!! 




sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi BHJ!
> 
> Just a lil' music history for ya - and I quote
> 
> ...


----------



## JFemme (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bhj867 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thread OVER!!! Somebody lock dis thing please. I'm out. It was all good fun  I got all the advice I needed. You all are wonderful nice ladies.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I must say, this thread has kept me thoroughly entertained.

Thanks OP!


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 7, 2009)

HOLD UP!!?!?! WHAT?! 

I maybe have some freaky tendencies...but definitely not an exhibitionist....you may have to take that on somewhere else..... 





bhj867 said:


> Yezzzur Im 100% male. Keep questioning my Gender/Sexuality and I will have to prove it to ya. Im not afraid of showing my goods if need be.


----------



## msa (Jul 7, 2009)

v2.0 said:


> You don't know anything about 2a curls, either, but how many posts do you have in this thread?



You right, you right. Thanks for keeping me honest!



bhj867 said:


> Thread OVER!!! Somebody lock dis thing please. I'm out. It was all good fun  I got all the advice I needed. You all are wonderful nice ladies.




PM a mod. They'll close it for you.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 7, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Yezzzur Im 100% male. Keep questioning my Gender/Sexuality and I will have to prove it to ya. Im not afraid of showing my goods if need be.


 
Oh dear! Let's not allow this thread to get anymore popular than it already is...

Seriously though- do not feel as if you need to defend your gender or sexuality. You joined a hair board and asked a valid question concerning an issue you are facing. Any inquires into your gender or sexuality are inconsequential and you should do your best to ignore them.

Some folks wish they could post a thread and get this many responses-- maybe inquiries about who you are, are in fact stemming from all the attention that your one post is garnering. 

Enjoy the attention and ignore the naysayers.


----------



## msa (Jul 7, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> HOLD UP!!?!?! WHAT?!
> 
> I maybe have some freaky tendencies...but definitely not an exhibitionist....you may have to take that on somewhere else.....




Girl I'm sure he was joking.

You were joking right Brendan?


----------



## XenaX (Jul 7, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> Thread OVER!!! Somebody lock dis thing please. I'm out. It was all good fun  I got all the advice I needed. You all are wonderful nice ladies.


Well I really hope you got some good advise!

Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes I was joking lol. Im just ready to move on. yes great advice  Im PMing a mod now.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 7, 2009)

lol....wow unbelievable......


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 7, 2009)

SKIGGLE WAS HERE!
​


----------



## XenaX (Jul 7, 2009)

See how ya'll act when men come around?


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 7, 2009)

one last thing. Virgo gimme a call tonight. I wanna hear your voice.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 7, 2009)

All...i can say..is I gots mine..... 



JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeaaa...
I just wanna add that you are VERY HANDSOME!!
Okay Its over sorry!!
HHG!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Jul 7, 2009)

messiest thread ever (at least in the hair forum maybe?)


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 7, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> one last thing. Virgo gimme a call tonight. I wanna hear your voice.





You do realize your fueling the flame right??


----------



## Auburn (Jul 7, 2009)

oh wow


----------



## XenaX (Jul 7, 2009)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Yeaaa...
> I just wanna add that you are VERY HANDSOME!!
> Okay Its over sorry!!
> HHG!


Yep, hes taken.

Sorry I couldnt help myself.


----------



## bhj867 (Jul 7, 2009)

im suppose to be at band practice right now. By the looks of it this thread isn't getting closed till tomorrow or early this morning.


----------



## XenaX (Jul 7, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> im suppose to be at band practice right now. By the looks of it this thread isn't getting closed till tomorrow or early this morning.


You better go on to your practice! Git!!!!


----------



## robot. (Jul 7, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> one last thing. Virgo gimme a call tonight. I wanna hear your voice.





You couldn't PM that to her? 

Now I KNOW you know what you're doing.


----------



## msa (Jul 7, 2009)

bhj867 said:


> im suppose to be at band practice right now. By the looks of it this thread isn't getting closed till tomorrow or early this morning.




Boy you already messing with your future wife's financial security. You better shape up.


----------



## Tarae (Jul 7, 2009)

virgo_chinwe said:


> You do realize your fueling the flame right??


 @ both of y'all


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Jul 7, 2009)

msa said:


> Boy you already messing with your future wife's financial security. You better shape up.




Im saying!!! 

Nice looking out...jk


----------



## cocoagirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Priss Pot said:


> *blank stare*  @ thread
> 
> If peen is _that_ scarce, then some of y'all need to pick up a



Wow...ITA..damn shame...maybe when y'all finish with the e-orgasm, you will be as helpful to the sistahs, newbie or not, that also need help..beyond the 5 reply responses..SMDH


----------

